# So macht WoW wieder Spass



## Arasouane (11. September 2009)

Hallo WoW Gmeinde und Gemeindinnen,

eine WoW-Pause von 7 Monaten war unhemlich fruchtig. Nach 6 Wochen spielen war wieder die Luft raus und ich hab mich wieder mal über das Spielkonzept geändert. Und da ich mich wie der besagte Frosch verhalte, der bei leicht steigender Temperatur so lange im Wassertopf sitzen bleibt, bis er kollabiert, ist es mir diesmal aufgefallen (weil Temperaturwechsel schneller^^), was eigentlich wirklich nicht rundläuft - ICH, und meine Einstellung im Spiel. Da sich diese mit nem immer größer werdenende Haufen an Spielern teile, will ich mal meine Abhilfe zum Besten geben.

WoW macht wieder Spass, wenn 

- man mal ne orentliche Pause einlegt

- man heros zu 90% mit randoms macht. Macht es spannend, man weiß nie was man bekommt. Gestern eine so tolle Gruppe gefunden, dass ich vor Spass bis 4 Uhr morgens gedaddelt hab.

- man die buffed-gegenstandssuche verweigert: Der Spielspass war sofort weg, als ich in der Gilde pdc runs für item-farmen organisierte. Wenn man 3 mal drinn war und das depperte itme net lootet kriegt man nen hals. Also spontanität einkehren lassen. Gestern einfach heros gemacht, auf die wir Bock hatten und es ist einfach spannend, wenn man den loot nicht kennt. Und in HDZ4 is das Schild von lordaeron gedroppt: Überaschung+Freude. Was will man mehr. Wenn man immer und immer wieder die gleich ini/raid macht und DAS equip zu kriegen, das riecht es nicht nur nach Arbeit - es wird sie. Frust vorprogrammiert.

- dps vergessen. bitte. grp gestern bestand aus twinks die ihre klasse noch nicht gut spielen konnten (incl. mir mit main^^) und dps bei mageren 2.5k rumgimpten. war als krieger tank tlw. 2ter im dps. Nexus war first ini. Ein wipe jagd den anderen. Nun, es war äusserst beglückend, wie man von hero zu hero merkte wie die gruppe besser wurde. Es wurde schnell gemarkt von mir. die dd's haben sich drann gehalten. Die dd's haben ohne absprache cc verwendet - mage und schurke. wipes wurden immer seltener, bis zum schluss in HDZ4 der timed run nur durch disco vom heal unterbrochen wurde. das macht echt laune. 

- genießen lernen und das spiel wieder als spiel sehen. Ihr merkt, wenn ihr es zu ernst nehmt daran, dass ihr euch nicht freuen könnt, wenn eine anderer beim würfeln gewinnt. (siehe punkt oben: nicht gezielt innis farmen für das eine item!!!)

Blizzard gibt uns eigentlich gegen Kohle ein ziemlich gutes Spiel. Es scheint, wir "frustler" spielen es einfach nicht richtig

Ich hoffe mit meinen Anregungen wird das Hobby "WoW" wieder lustig. Es ist nicht schwer...

Lg Schurkl


----------



## mimaha1971 (11. September 2009)

Huhu,

finde den Post sehr gelungen, und gebe dir 100% recht, ich denke es ist immer noch ein sehr
gutes Spiel. Eskommt halt darauf an wie man es spielt und wie verbissen man an die ganze
Sache heran geht.

Viele Grüsse Mim


----------



## Flachtyp (11. September 2009)

Zitat: "Gestern eine so tolle Gruppe gefunden, dass ich vor Spass bis 4 Uhr morgens gedaddelt hab"

Wenn das auf Nefarian war war ich auch dabei ^^(Schurke/Jäger).

@topic: Das mit der DPS stimmt vollkommen


----------



## Bighorn (11. September 2009)

Dein Optimismus in ehren, bin aber mal gespannt wie du in ein paar Wochen denkst wenn du alles aus den Heros hast.
In 4 Monaten, vorausgesetzt du machst jeden Tag die dailyhero hast du t9 beisammen. Was kommt dann? 

-Der nächste Twink mit dem Frust das du die ganzen Quests schon mal gemacht hast?
-Der Frust mit dem Main nur noch Marken zu farmen - für nichts weil t9 schon trägst?

Ich habe meinen Account gestern aus genau den gründen gekündigt. Nach 6 80er Chars ist die Luft einfach raus. 
Ein Neu-Widereinstieg kommt allerhöchstens mit dem neuen Addon in Frage.
Dann sehen die alten Gebiete neu aus und es lohnt vieleicht mit einem neuen Goblin-Twink wieder von vorne anzufangen.


----------



## Cemesis (11. September 2009)

ich find mit 2.5k dps gimpt man bestimmt nicht rum

traurigerweise bekommen relativ wenig DDler ne dps-spitze über 2k hin...


mfg


----------



## Kaldonir (11. September 2009)

Deine Einstellung gefällt mir!
World of Warcraft ist definitiv nicht als Arbeit anzusehen.
Ich kann von mir behaupten, dass ich eine ähnliche Einstellung habe, was Instanzen etc. angeht.
Aus RL Gründen ist es mir nicht möglich, einem festen Raid beizutreten, da ich nur sehr unstete Zeitfenster zum Spielen habe. In letzter Zeit ist es für mich nichtmal groß möglich gewesen, eine Hero zu bestreiten. 
Als ich einem Freund letztens sagte, dass ich gerne mal wieder HdB hero gehen würde, weil ich da so lange nicht war und das meiner Meinung nach eine der am schönsten gestalteten Instanzen in WotLK, fragte er mich tatsächlich, warum ich denn da rein ginge, ob ich da noch Beute bräuchte.
Auch ansonsten lasse ich viel lieber anderen Leuten den Vortritt, wenn es um Loot geht. Ich habe 3 T7-Teile, 2 davon 25er, eine BoE-Brust aus 'nem Ulduar-Raid, und habe den Erfolg "Episch" auch noch nicht fertig. Nach mehr als 9 Monaten auf 80! Aber ich finde das nicht schlimm, weil das Spiel trotzdem noch Spaß macht. Ab und zu "abchillen" in Goldhain, immer mal wieder ein paar Quests in der alten Welt machen und so weiter. 
Wenn man Spaß in WoW haben möchte, muss man das Spiel als Spiel verstehen und nicht als Möglichkeit, sein eigenes Ego an lila Pixeln hochzupushen, oder gar als Arbeit anzusehen ("Och mann, jetzt hat mir dieser dumme, &§/"$"! Magier schon wieder den Umhang weggewürfelt, jetzt MUSS ich noch mal in die Instanz hier rein -.-" - Nein, müssen schon garnicht. Wenn es keinen Spaß macht, in Instanzen zu gehen, dann sollte man es lassen. Außerhalb von Instanzen kann man auch gut zurecht kommen, wenn man kein Equip aus Instanzen hat.)
Soweit von mir, soweit meine Meinung. Find ich schön, dass du den Thread eröffnet hast; vielleicht bringt es manche mal zum Nachdenken über sich und die Welt (von Kriegskunst).
mfg Kaldonir


----------



## Konov (11. September 2009)

Kann dem Posting nur zustimmen, sicherlich ist diese "Vorgehensweise", die beste.

Ich habe ja vor knapp 2 Wochen auch wieder mit WoW angefangen, bin jetzt lvl 23, spiele einen Schamanen, den ich noch gar nicht kenne und habe tierisch viel Spass damit. Ich habe zwar nicht viel Zeit zum zocken, (Erholungsbonus daueraktiv), aber wenn ich spiele, ist es sehr spassig, obwohl ich dachte, ich würde schon alles kennen.
Dem war offenbar doch nicht ganz so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexilein (11. September 2009)

GZ. Du hast die 3 Gründe gefunden warum es zu Classic Zeiten mehr Spaß gemacht hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es war die eigene Einstellung zum Spiel, und nicht 20% mehr oder weniger HP auf irgend einem Boss.


----------



## Lofwyr01 (11. September 2009)

Also ich finde auch das es immernoch Spaß macht. Ich spiele jetzt seit 1 1/2 Jahren Wow und es ist nie langweilig. Ich würde mich als Cassual-Player bezeichen und spiele so in der Woche ca 10 Std. Und an alle die sagen WoW wäre zu einfach fallen mir nur 2 Dinge ein. Nehmt mal für PDK und ULDUAR HERO 10 "kleine" mir und schaltet doch dann auch noch alle Addons ab und dann schaut mal ob es immer noch zu leicht ist^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (11. September 2009)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Blizzard gibt uns eigentlich gegen Kohle ein ziemlich gutes Spiel.



Das ist DIE Untertreibung des Jahres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ansonsten: 100% /sign - auch wenn Du mir nichts Neues erzählst, denn deswegen leite ich ja eine Casual- und keine Raidergilde. Da erlebt mann dann die sagenhaftesten Nummern. Härtester Fall war vor zwei Wochen in Utgarde Keep hc. Nach dem ersten Boss war der Tank weg, da sagt der DK: macht nichts, ich geh einfach auf Maximum dps und der Healer (ein Bäumchen) kümmert sich fast nur um mich. Wir anderen wollten ihm ja nur zeigen, das das nicht geht - aber es ging, und ohne Wipe!

Macht DAS mal in einer Progamer-Raider-Gilde! Die wissen gar nicht, was Spaß ist - und macht.


----------



## Arasouane (11. September 2009)

Flachtyp schrieb:


> Zitat: "Gestern eine so tolle Gruppe gefunden, dass ich vor Spass bis 4 Uhr morgens gedaddelt hab"
> 
> Wenn das auf Nefarian war war ich auch dabei ^^(Schurke/Jäger).
> 
> @topic: Das mit der DPS stimmt vollkommen



Ja Hey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Bei randoms kann sein dass man auf "Du kacknoob"-leute trifft. Aber Du/Ihr ward ein griff in die Glückskiste. Ich würd sagen: Dropwahrschinlichkeit auf so eine grp: 0.01% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Immer wieder gerne!!! bin montag wieder on. ich /w dich

Lg


----------



## theduke666 (11. September 2009)

Arasouane schrieb:


> - dps vergessen. bitte.


DEM kann ich auch nur voll zustimmen.
Leider wird die Mehrheit das nicht im Geringsten interessieren.


----------



## Arasouane (11. September 2009)

Bighorn schrieb:


> Dein Optimismus in ehren, bin aber mal gespannt wie du in ein paar Wochen denkst wenn du alles aus den Heros hast.
> In 4 Monaten, vorausgesetzt du machst jeden Tag die dailyhero hast du t9 beisammen. Was kommt dann?
> 
> -Der nächste Twink mit dem Frust das du die ganzen Quests schon mal gemacht hast?
> ...



Hallo Du,

ich hab nur einen 80er und wenn meine geschwindigkeit so anhält, werd ich immer min. 2 Tiers hinter top sein.

Falls das wirklich eintritt, hör ich halt auf bis zum nächten addon. Hab nochn 30er Tank auf HDRO, denn ich auch spiele

Wenn luft raus is - aufhören. Wenn hobby nimmer spass macht - quit. Ich hab auch immer phasen von 6-18 monaten wo ich nicht schlagzeug spiele und dann spiel ich wieder soviel , dass ich davidian von machine head spielen kann^^

Lg


----------



## praxisplaner (11. September 2009)

ein schöner Post über das Wesen des Spielens. Hab die selbe Erfahrung auch gemacht.


----------



## Arasouane (11. September 2009)

Cemesis schrieb:


> ich find mit 2.5k dps gimpt man bestimmt nicht rum
> 
> traurigerweise bekommen relativ wenig DDler ne dps-spitze über 2k hin...
> 
> ...



stimmt. aber weisst du wieespannend eine hero is, wenn jeder dd mit 5-6k fährt und der mob tot is bevor du mit sturmangriff dort bist?^^

Da sag ich qualität vor quantität. Die jungs gestern haben cc gemacht. Das ist salz in der suppe.

*hust wobei ich se eh immer mit donnerknall wieder rausgehlt hab xD


----------



## Gierdre (11. September 2009)

Kaldonir schrieb:


> Deine Einstellung gefällt mir!
> World of Warcraft ist definitiv nicht als Arbeit anzusehen.
> Ich kann von mir behaupten, dass ich eine ähnliche Einstellung habe, was Instanzen etc. angeht.
> 
> ...



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. 
Ich habe auch nicht viel Zeit und nehme mit was kommt. In der Gilde fragt Jemand rum ob wer mit zum Hero will, habe ich Zeit und Lust geh ich mit. Die Dailys hängen mir zum Hals raus, lass ich sie ein paar Tage ruhn und farme stattdessen Kräuter, gehe Fischen und fülle meine Taschen mit Reserve-Buff-Food und Tränken oder kümmere mich ums AH. Besuche mal die Scherbenwelt, da kann ich noch Ruf steigern. Hey, der alte Angelquest, vielleicht droppt ja doch noch eins von den fehlenden Kroko-Babys. Prima, mal was anderes. Heute bin ich angefressen, auf ins Schlachtfeld, abreagieren, hey und vielleicht ergatterte ich da noch einen Erfolg. 

Wenn man nicht nur wie blöde nach T-Sets und Marken rennt, kann man noch immer ne Menge in WoW erleben. Aber, ach ja, Erfolgsjäger sind ja nur Noobs, die sonst nix gebacken kriegen. Komisch, dafür habe ich noch immer Spaß an dem Spiel.


----------



## Mäuserich (11. September 2009)

Ich kann dazu nur sagen: schön das es dir Spass macht wenn du einfach so auf gut Glück inis gehst.

Für mich wäre das nichts, ich sehe WoW gerne als das was viele Leute es gern als "Arbeit" bezeichnen. Ich habe keinen Spass daran zu wipen, freue mich aber wenn im HdZ4 Timerun am Ende noch 12 Minuten auf dem Counter stehen. Ich habe alle hero-Erfolge gemacht und das obwohl ich den Proto-Drachen scheissendreck hässlich finde (hab bis jetzt auch nur ein mal zum ausprobieren drauf gesessen), einfach weil einige Erfolge nicht ganz leicht sind und einen schon etwas fordern.

WoW ist bei weitem nicht so ausgelutscht und tot wie viele gerne behaupten, nur muss jeder seinen EIGENEN WEG finden wie er am Spiel Spass hat.


----------



## Gierdre (11. September 2009)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> WoW ist bei weitem nicht so ausgelutscht und tot wie viele gerne behaupten, nur muss jeder seinen EIGENEN WEG finden wie er am Spiel Spass hat.



Da hat er recht!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## llviktorj (11. September 2009)

theduke666 schrieb:


> DEM kann ich auch nur voll zustimmen.
> Leider wird die Mehrheit das nicht im Geringsten interessieren.




Man macht immer die meiste dps, wen man nicht auf diese achtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## valibaba (11. September 2009)

Ich kann nur nickend zustimmen... 24/7 Spieler sind meist schnell generft von ner gruppe oder wollen nur durch die Innis rennen... das ist mehr arbeit wie spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arasouane (11. September 2009)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> I Ich habe keinen Spass daran zu wipen, freue mich aber wenn im HdZ4 Timerun am Ende noch 12 Minuten auf dem Counter stehen.



Das is ja voll ok. Ich luge ja auch schon ein bisschen auf die Erfolge. Falls hero + hardmode wirklich langweilig werden finde ich die Erfolge sind eine spielerische Herausforderung. In diesem Sinne ist es für dich keineswegs arbeit. Wie das andere sehen ist ja nicht mal tangential peripher wichtig...oder so^^

Lg


----------



## 1337Stalker (11. September 2009)

Einfach mal komplett rerollen. Neuer Server, neue Fraktion, neue Klasse. Einfach mal Quests durchlesen, Berufe machen, während man Questet ein bisschen Beruf skillen, Leuten helfen, die bei Quests vielleicht Probleme haben. Neue Gebiete durchquesten, nicht einfach "Ich muss schnell 80 werden!".

Kann sein dass ich der einzige bin, dem der 80er Content am Arsch vorbei geht und nicht nur auf EQ aus ist.


----------



## Arby (11. September 2009)

Bighorn schrieb:


> Dein Optimismus in ehren, bin aber mal gespannt wie du in ein paar Wochen denkst wenn du alles aus den Heros hast.


Genau das ist doch das Problem. Viele sehen die Instanzen offenbar nur als Lieferant für EP (auf dem Weg zur 80) oder Ausrüstung und Marken (danach). Und genau das ist es, was man für sich ausblenden sollte, wenn einem das Spiel Spaß machen soll.

Ich kann außer aus PdC aus den 5er Inis kein einziges Item mehr gebrauchen. Und selbst bei PdC weiß ich gar nicht, was alles droppen kann und ob da was für mich dabei wäre. Es interessiert mich auch nicht. Trotzdem gehe ich immer wieder sowohl mit der Gilde als auch mit Randoms in hc-Inis. Für den Spaß am Gruppenspiel. Ich kann insofern den TE sehr gut verstehen und dem voll und ganz beipflichten.

Wer sich durch Inis schlägt, um genau das eine oder andere Item, das einem noch fehlt, zu farmen, wird sich über Würfelpech und 1,2K-dps-Spieler viel mehr aufregen und das Spiel nicht genießen können.


----------



## bloodstar (11. September 2009)

- man die buffed-gegenstandssuche verweigert: Der Spielspass war sofort weg, als ich in der Gilde pdc runs für item-farmen organisierte. Wenn man 3 mal drinn war und das depperte itme net lootet kriegt man nen hals. Also spontanität einkehren lassen. Gestern einfach heros gemacht, auf die wir Bock hatten und es ist einfach spannend, wenn man den loot nicht kennt. Und in HDZ4 is das Schild von lordaeron gedroppt: Überaschung+Freude. Was will man mehr. Wenn man immer und immer wieder die gleich ini/raid macht und DAS equip zu kriegen, das riecht es nicht nur nach Arbeit - es wird sie. Frust vorprogrammiert.

- dps vergessen. bitte. grp gestern bestand aus twinks die ihre klasse noch nicht gut spielen konnten (incl. mir mit main^^) und dps bei mageren 2.5k rumgimpten. war als krieger tank tlw. 2ter im dps. Nexus war first ini. Ein wipe jagd den anderen. Nun, es war äusserst beglückend, wie man von hero zu hero merkte wie die gruppe besser wurde. Es wurde schnell gemarkt von mir. die dd's haben sich drann gehalten. Die dd's haben ohne absprache cc verwendet - mage und schurke. wipes wurden immer seltener, bis zum schluss in HDZ4 der timed run nur durch disco vom heal unterbrochen wurde. das macht echt laune. 



Die beiden sachen werde ich sofort verwenden und sie meinen freunden empfehlen. es fiel mir wie schuppen von den augen.
ich deinstallier gleich mal recount und atlasloot


----------



## Schmiddel (11. September 2009)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Ich kann dazu nur sagen: schön das es dir Spass macht wenn du einfach so auf gut Glück inis gehst.
> 
> Für mich wäre das nichts, ich sehe WoW gerne als das wie viele Leute es gern bezeichnen "Arbeit". Ich habe keinen Spass daran zu wipen, freue mich aber wenn im HdZ4 Timerun am Ende noch 12 Minuten auf dem Counter stehen. Ich habe alle hero-Erfolge gemacht und das obwohl ich den Proto-Drachen scheissendreck hässlich finde (hab bis jetzt auch nur ein mal zum ausprobieren drauf gesessen), einfach weil einige Erfolge nicht ganz leicht sind und einen schon etwas fordern.
> 
> WoW ist bei weitem nicht so ausgelutscht und tot wie viele gerne behaupten, nur muss jeder seinen EIGENEN WEG finden wie er am Spiel Spass hat.



Seh ich auch so. Jeder hat etwas andere Vorstellungen von Spass. Ich bin auch derjenige, dem wipen nichts ausmacht, solange ich aber ein Fortschritt sehe. Damit meine ich z.b. das wir 2-3h an einem Freya Hardmode "arbeiten" wir 10-20x wipen und es macht Spass, vorallem wenn das alles am Ende mit einem Erfolg gekrönt ist. 
Klar ist man  in Hero-Ini´s  sagen wir mal "unterfordert", wenn die DD`s die Mob´s mit 5k dps weghauen. Aber dann sorgen die Tank´s dann schon selber dafür, das es interessant wird. Da werden statt einer Gruppe 2-3 gepullt, entweder geht es oder nicht. Und das macht uns/mir dann wiederum Spass.
Ich war letztens auch mal mit meinem Tank-Twink in einer Hero mit Rnd´s unterwegs....obwohl ich eigentlich rnd war, der Rest war aus einer Gilde^^. Ich wurde in´s TS geladen und ab ging es. Ich muss sagen, das die DD´s vom dmg hinter mir als Tank lagen, und es war trotzdem ein angenehmes Spielen. Wipefrei durch die Ini, mit netten Leuten, da spielen dps keine Rolle.

Ich hab vorhin mal hier gelesen das die Progamer-Gilden keinen Spass haben. Diese Aussage finde ich persönlich an den Haaren herbei gezogen. Ich selber bin ein einer relativ erfolgreichen Gilde, wir sind aber sicherlich keine Pro´s. Die Leute da definieren Spass halt anders als, genauso wie wir eine andere Vorstellung davon haben. Diese Verallgemeinerung Pro/Casull nervt.


----------



## valibaba (11. September 2009)

bloodstar schrieb:


> Die beiden sachen werde ich sofort verwenden und sie meinen freunden empfehlen. es fiel mir wie schuppen von den augen.
> ich deinstallier gleich mal recount und atlasloot



Gute idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe Recount auch erst seit ich in wotlk gefragt wurde wieviel Dmg ich machen würde, damit ich in ne Hero mitkommen konnte. Sprich ich habe fast 4Jahre ohne Recount, Omen, Questhelper, Atlasloot, Auctioneer, Bossmod gespielt und habe immernoch spass am spiel. 

Wenn nochmals wer behauptet das spiel werde zu einfach soll mal bitte Ulduar10er spielen ohne, dass irgend ein Mitglied ein solches addon eingeschaltet hat... Ebenfalls zu empfehlen diverse Blizzardeigene vereinfachungen ausschalten benachrichtigungen wärend der Bosskämpfe etc. ^^ glaubt mir Dann wird das spiel um einiges schwerer. 

Vorallem solche addons welche das spiel extrem vereinfachen wie Questhelper oder Bossmod können einem das gefühl geben das Spiel sei zu einfach!!! 
Das einzige Addon welches ich installiert habe ist recount weil es einfach genial die statistiken der benutzten Attacken anzeigt und man so seine Rota anpassen und optimieren kann.


----------



## Lykis (11. September 2009)

Ich spiele Wow nach einem Höher ,Schneller und Weiter prinzip  mache  wen es sich ergibt rp
und hab auch seid   fast 2 jahren  immernoch ne menge spaß daran   umso mehr man schafft auf umso mehr kann man zurückblicken  wen ich teilweiße daran denke wie bwl runs  auf lvl 70 mit lvl  10 er gear waren einfach sagen haft  oder mit meinem sl hexer  twink kloster tanken   man kann so viel in wow machen  man braucht nur etwas kreatievietät (sorry ka wie man das schreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)  und die richtigen leute und sich ab und an mal ärgern das man  item xyz nicht bekommt gehört dazu


----------



## kurnthewar (11. September 2009)

positive beiträge lese ich immer gerne.


----------



## spacekeks007 (11. September 2009)

leider sehen das die leute so

wer am meisten dps macht hat am meisten ahnung und is der held der stunde 

wenn man mit gutem blauen equip in ne instanz geht hat man schonmal ne ahnung von nix und muss sich an die super ausgerüsteten dps´ler halten weil die sind ja lila und müssens ja wissen auch wenn man selber nen anderen char hat der gutes episches equip hat ...egal
schaden über alles ist die traurige wahrheit 

und die superleute wollen durch ne heroische ini so schnell wie möglich am besten bei einladung fertig sein und nur den loot holen .- sowas macht keinen spass mehr da twink ich lieber 

und manche wollen für heroische inis schon mindestens 3k dps minimum und das schafft niemand in der ausrüstungs phase und leider will kaum noch jemand in normale instanzen auf 80.


----------



## Arasouane (11. September 2009)

Lykis schrieb:


> ...und die richtigen leute und sich ab und an mal ärgern das man  item xyz nicht bekommt gehört dazu



hast ja recht. Das ärgern sollt aber net mehr sein, als wenn dich jemand bei "Mensch ärgere dich nicht" kurz vorm zu Hause wieder rauswürfelt


----------



## PewPew_oO (11. September 2009)

1337Stalker schrieb:


> Einfach mal komplett rerollen. Neuer Server, neue Fraktion, neue Klasse. Einfach mal Quests durchlesen, Berufe machen, während man Questet ein bisschen Beruf skillen, Leuten helfen, die bei Quests vielleicht Probleme haben. Neue Gebiete durchquesten, nicht einfach "Ich muss schnell 80 werden!".
> 
> Kann sein dass ich der einzige bin, dem der 80er Content am Arsch vorbei geht und nicht nur auf EQ aus ist.



Genau so habe ich es auch gemacht. Ich habe nicht nur Server gewechselt, sondern bin von PvP auf RP-PvE und hatte so eine menge Spass, auch, als ich nach einem Monat wieder auf dem alten Server mit dem alten Charakter gespielt habe =)


----------



## Tahu (11. September 2009)

Grüße euch

Meiner meinung nach hat Blizzard dem ganzen Spiel den spaß genommen, als sie das Gear, welches auch im highend Raidcontent zu haben ist, denen erreichbar machten die sagen wir 1-1,5 stunden am tag sich einloggen und irgentwelche heroics abfarmen (Casuals).
Weil man denke mal logisch...
Wieso soll ich mir den Stress machen und mich bei einem Raid bewerben, mein bestes geben und mich dann 4-6 Stunden lang voll reinhängen damit ich mit 24 meist gleich gesinnten leuten etwas erreiche, wenn ich dies auch in 1-1.5 stunden mit irgentwelchen Affen aus dem /2 Chat schaffen kann.
Ich sag euch wieso...
Wegen irgentwelchen Erfolgen oder weil ich dann einen Bereich des Spiels gesehen habe den einer der hin und wieder ma eine Heroic abfarmt nie zu Gesicht bekommen wird.
Blizzard hat das highend Gear viel zu leicht erreichbar gemacht...
Zum Beispiel: wenn ich für einen Raid einen Schurken suche und ich finde einen der t8 t9 equipt ist, dann nehme ich an das er weiß was er mit seinem Charakter macht und seine Leistung bringt. Aber wenn ich dann solche Leute beim Testraid sehe die dann 2500 dps in Ulduar, PDK 25er fahren (wo mit dem Gearstand mindestens 4000 drin sein müssten) und zwischen den Bossen Brainafk in der Ecke stehen, dann frage ich mich wie man mit solchen Leuten etwas erreichen will.
Und da Blizzard solche Casuals immer mehr fördert wird es bald nur mehr solche Leute geben, da frag ich mich wie man da noch einen neuen erfolgreichen Raid auf die Beine stellen soll ?
Gut die großen wirklich erfolgreichen Raidgilden die sich um die Firstkills streiten werden immer ihre Leute haben, aber das sei einmal dahingestellt.

Also ich wünsche mir die Classic WoW Zeiten zurück wo Gear noch einen Beteutung hat.
Da wusste man wenn einer mit voll T3 da stand das der viel Zeit in das Spiel investiert und auch seinen Charakter zu spielen weis.

Also für mich besteht das Spiel nur mehr aus Arena und hin und wieder ein BG, wobei man sich im BG auch nur über idiotische Spielweisen etc. aufregt...
Die Klamotten die man durch Highrating kriegen kann hat eben doch nicht jeder...

MFG


----------



## Karius (11. September 2009)

Ich fand zwanglos rnd gehen, oft auch mit einem Twink recht erholsam. Dabei wird gar nicht auf Leistung geschaut. Man spielt selbst seinen Stiefel aber lässt die anderen gewähren. Das schafft wieder neue Perspektiven und man ist im Raid wieder viel entspannter.

Für mich ist das wie Essen bei Mcdonalds. Einmal im Jahr muss man dahin, damit man gutes Essen wieder schätzen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evilslyn (11. September 2009)

mimaha1971 schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> finde den Post sehr gelungen, und gebe dir 100% recht, ich denke es ist immer noch ein sehr
> gutes Spiel. Eskommt halt darauf an wie man es spielt und wie verbissen man an die ganze
> ...




So schauts aus.


----------



## Gierdre (11. September 2009)

Tahu schrieb:


> Grüße euch
> 
> MFG



Also bis dahin war Dein Beitag okay. Aber ansonsten scheinst Du Dich im Thread geirrt zu haben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (11. September 2009)

So amcht woW wieder laune:

Lösch alle deine character, mache ein halbes Jahr pause und fang dann wieder ganz von vorne ohne Addons wie zB Questhelper an.


----------



## Lofwyr01 (11. September 2009)

Wie sagt man so schön: "Spaß ist was Ihr drauß macht"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich glaube dass viele sich einfach Kaputt spielen ich brauch den Helm, die Rüstung usw. davon halte ich persönlich nicht viel wie gesagt WoW ist ein ROLLENSPIEL und kein FAST EPIC Collection Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was jetzt nicht heißt, dass wenn ich was aus Ulduar brauche gehe natürlich auch mit meiner Gilde mit. Kommt aber nicht so oft vor da ich auch noch ein Privatleben habe und ich nicht die Zeit habe mich 4 Std durch Ulduar zu prügeln. Aber wenn Hilfe gebraucht wird in der Gilde dann helfe ich wo ich kann.


----------



## Arashadina (11. September 2009)

Schöner Post!

Stimme dir absolut zu. 
Ich danke das Problem ist halt auch, dass wir immer gleich vergleichen. Equip, DPS, alles und es geht vielen nur darum besser zu sein als die anderen. PRO's whinen gegen CASUALS und umgekehrt und keiner ist richtig zufrieden.

Casuals (zähl mich auch dazu) beschweren sich, weil ihnen nicht alles zugänglich ist und Pro's beschweren sich, weil man leichter an Equip kommt. -Aber hat sich schon jemals irgendwer beschwert dem anderen würde das Game mehr Spass machen?

Mir gibt das zu denken.

Wenn es mir Spass macht, x Mal in ne Ini zu rennen um ein Teil zu kriegen, dann mach ichs, wenn nicht, mach ichs auch nicht. Egal obs grade das "best in slot item" ist oder nicht...


----------



## askmike (11. September 2009)

Tahu schrieb:


> Grüße euch
> 
> Meiner meinung nach hat Blizzard dem ganzen Spiel den spaß genommen, als sie das Gear, welches auch im highend Raidcontent zu haben ist, denen erreichbar machten die sagen wir 1-1,5 stunden am tag sich einloggen und irgentwelche heroics abfarmen (Casuals).



du bist genau der wegen denen der thread hier läuft...nix mit heroics "abfarmen". spass daran haben auch mal mit 1k dps gimps eine hero zu schaffen und wenn man 10x wiped...da ist eine herausforderung!


----------



## Thufeist (11. September 2009)

Also mir macht das Spiel auch noch mit Freunden spass.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thufeist (11. September 2009)

Oh doppelt gepostet.. sorry..


----------



## IlFantastico (11. September 2009)

Arasouane schrieb:


> WoW macht wieder Spass, wenn
> 
> - man mal ne orentliche Pause einlegt
> 
> ...




Naja ganz so einfach ist es dann doch nicht.Kommt auf deinen Hauptaugenmerk an.
Deiner Gilde zu erzählen ich leg mal eine ordentliche WoW-Pause ein wird zwar sicher akzeptiert da ja Rl bekanntlich vorrang hat aber du wirst aus dem A-pool verschwinden und im B bzw C-Pool landen.
Nach der WoW-Pause wieder in den A-Pool zukommen wird dann ein hartes Stück arbeit werden.
Heros sind für mich Lückenfüller wenn ich nichts zu tun habe aber Tanken will...mit Spass hat das aber weniger zu tun.
3 mal in ner inze gewesen und schon einen Depri schieben weil das Teil nicht dropt?Dann viel Spass in Ulduar...
Dps vergessen ist dann doch nicht so leicht.In den Heros kann man darüber reden aber in den Raids ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit...
Freude am Spiel hab ich auch als Hardcorezocker und ich freu mich immer wenn ein ''newbie'' der als Ersatz mitkommt gleich mal bei Yoggi dem Bären^^ sein T-Teil bekommt.
Naja Blizz hat mir um mein Geld schon besseres WoW gegeben...aber ich will ja nicht in die Vergangenheit blicken...

natürlich wenn du nur gelegenheitsspieler bist und dir Equip und  Erfolge eher egal sind dann Unterschreib ich deine Satzung...

MfG


----------



## Thory79 (11. September 2009)

Tahu schrieb:


> Grüße euch
> 
> Meiner meinung nach hat Blizzard dem ganzen Spiel den spaß genommen, als sie das Gear, welches auch im highend Raidcontent zu haben ist, denen erreichbar machten die sagen wir 1-1,5 stunden am tag sich einloggen und irgentwelche heroics abfarmen (Casuals).
> Weil man denke mal logisch...
> ...



Tut mir wirklich leid, aber da bleibt mir nichts anderes über als auch mal die Flamekeule auszupacken, denn meiner Meinung nach ist es vollkommener Stuss den du da von dir gibst.

Wo bitteschön bekommst du highend Raid Gear wenn du heroics farmst? Highend Raid Gear ist T9,5 welches du allein und ausschließlich(!) NUR in PdK 25 hero bekommst, was wiederum eine Raidinstanz ist, falls dir das entfallen sein sollte.

Also was bekommt der Casual wirklich? Wenn er, wie du sagst, 1,5 Stunden farmen geht, bekommt er pro Tag maximal 2 Triumph-Marken für welche er, nach einem Zeitaufwand den ich hier nicht mathematisch darlegen möchte, irgendwann mal ein T9 Teil vom Händler. Will er T9,25 oder gar T9,5 haben (Highend Raid Gear), muss er raiden, was also nichts mit "easy heroics abfarmen" mehr zu tun hat. Wenn du schon rumheulst, dann wenigstens über Sachen die den Tatsachen entsprechen.

Sorry, aber musste sein.


----------



## Palarius01 (11. September 2009)

Tolles thread sehr gelungen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich werd mal versuchen mich für andere zu freun und mich nicht ärgern wenn ich das item das ich wollte nicht bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



have a nice day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arasouane (11. September 2009)

@tahu und @Thory79

tahu darf wohl dampf ablassen. bin grad beim überlegen, ob es nicht unfair ist, spass so wie ihn tahu definiert, nicht zu respektieren.

@thory: Inhaltlich hast du recht. Solche Antworten sind vom stil her dazu geeignet, dass sich der thread im Kreise zu drehen beginnt. 


@tahu. Mit meiner Spielweise werd ich ulduar in vielleicht 6 monaten sehen. HArdmode mit lvl 85^^


----------



## Belsina5 (11. September 2009)

ich gehe zurzeit überhaupt in keine innis raids oder zocke pvp
sondern queste gemütlich mit meiner schurkin durch nordend
und da sind mir echt viele q untergekommen die ich damals im level streß total übersehen hatte
so machts mir zurzeit wow spaß
schöne q und absulute ruhe


----------



## Namir (11. September 2009)

Ich habe so angefangen zu lesen und dachte: Meine Nacht sah so ähnlich aus, nur dass ich am morgen nicht so früh aufgestanden bin ^^

ich dachte dann zwar beim punkt "die ihre klasse noch nicht so gut spielen können", dass du mich nicht meinen kannst. aber irgendwie hast du schon ein wenig recht, mein heal hat gemurkst. hat dann als verstärker besser geklappt ^^

jedenfalls hat's mich gefreut mal mit leuten unterwegs zu sein, die sich für ein equipteil freuen anstelle sich über die teile aufzuregen, die sie nicht kriegen.

so long
Grüsse Namir

ps: am montag wieder, aber nicht so lange ^^


----------



## theduke666 (11. September 2009)

Na, wenn sich da mal nicht eine Stammgruppe gefunden hat.
GZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Namir (11. September 2009)

Thory79 schrieb:


> Tut mir wirklich leid, aber da bleibt mir nichts anderes über als auch mal die Flamekeule auszupacken, denn meiner Meinung nach ist es vollkommener Stuss den du da von dir gibst.
> 
> Wo bitteschön bekommst du highend Raid Gear wenn du heroics farmst? Highend Raid Gear ist T9,5 welches du allein und ausschließlich(!) NUR in PdK 25 hero bekommst, was wiederum eine Raidinstanz ist, falls dir das entfallen sein sollte.
> 
> ...



wo schreibt der topic-ersteller, dass nur highend raid gear spass macht? und er schreibt: "so macht wow wieder spass"

ich finde leute, die nur bestes equip als spass bezeichen oder leute, die sagen pvp unter level 80 ist nicht pvp es ist rumgegimpe und überhaupt alle leute, die denken, dass das spiel NUR auf 80 läuft, übersehen mindestens 50% des spieles - nämlich das twinken, low level pvp, instanzen, questen, leveln ... das gehört auch zum spiel


----------



## Thory79 (11. September 2009)

Namir schrieb:


> wo schreibt der topic-ersteller, dass nur highend raid gear spass macht? und er schreibt: "so macht wow wieder spass"
> 
> ich finde leute, die nur bestes equip als spass bezeichen oder leute, die sagen pvp unter level 80 ist nicht pvp es ist rumgegimpe und überhaupt alle leute, die denken, dass das spiel NUR auf 80 läuft, übersehen mindestens 50% des spieles - nämlich das twinken, low level pvp, instanzen, questen, leveln ... das gehört auch zum spiel



Gegenfrage: Wo hab ich mich auf den TE bezogen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (11. September 2009)

Thory79 schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Wo hab ich mich auf den TE bezogen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Stimmt, Du hast auf Tahu genatwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thory79 (11. September 2009)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Stimmt, Du hast auf Tahu genatwortet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TrollJumper (11. September 2009)

@TE Moin, also deine Einstellung gefällt mir echt^^ 
ich mach auch gelegentliche WoW Pausen damit ich wieder richtig Bock auf das Spiel bekomm, 
die Gegenstandsufu´s nehm ich auch nicht mehr weil ich mich "überraschen" lassen will was es droppt und nich immer wieder zu denken "hoffentlich hoffentlich hoffentlich......". Auch mit den Gruppen etc. kann Ich dir nur zustimmen.

Ich empfehl euch: machts mal genauso und meckert nich, das seie bloß schwachsinn^^


----------



## HappyChaos (11. September 2009)

Bighorn schrieb:


> Dein Optimismus in ehren, bin aber mal gespannt wie du in ein paar Wochen denkst wenn du alles aus den Heros hast.
> In 4 Monaten, vorausgesetzt du machst jeden Tag die dailyhero hast du t9 beisammen. Was kommt dann?
> 
> -Der nächste Twink mit dem Frust das du die ganzen Quests schon mal gemacht hast?
> ...


Sehe ich genauso,mehr kann man eigentlich nicht dazu sagen.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (11. September 2009)

So macht wow noch mehr spass möble verkaufen, sich i7 CPU kaufen mainboard mit 4 Grafik karten plätze 4 mal eine GTX295 3 Bildschrime kaufen Headset 12GB RAM.......

Job künden und von hart IV leben und nur noch pizza essen und wow spielen.


----------



## Basle (11. September 2009)

HappyChaos schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso,mehr kann man eigentlich nicht dazu sagen.



Hmm dann habt ihr den TE nicht verstanden. Ihm ist doch egal was er hat und was nicht. Er geht in die Inis weil die INI ihm spaß macht und nicht das was er da drin findet. Er freurt sich wenn er was neues hat, es ärgert ihn aber auch nicht, wenn er nix bekommt. Das so Itemgeile ... das nicht verstehen wollen ist klar. Man man man.


----------



## Raoul9753 (11. September 2009)

Och, ich kanns auch nur Unterstreichen. 
Wer sagt, dass WoW ausgelutscht und öde wäre, der ist einfach nicht in der Lage, mal etwas abseits der Wege zu machen. 
Blizzard baut so viele Tolle Sachen ein, witzige NPCs, die Quests vergeben, bei denen man manchmal echt lachen kann, aber da rennen die meisten Spieler nur vorbei und gröhlen so was wie "Leveln... muss LevelN" oder "Brauche... mehr... EPIXXXX"... sollen sie, diese Leute verlieren bestimmt bald die Lust, weil sie 
a) Gleichgesinnte finden, durch alles durchhecheln wie sau, die schönes Instanzen wahrscheinlich kaum bemerken... (Frag mal so nen Hardcorezocker, wie denn Ulduar so aussieht... der glotzt dich höchstens blöd an und fragt: "Ähhhh... Du meinen, wie schneller Weg durch Bosse laufen, oda? Laufen gut, du können sein durch in vier Stunden..." die gucken doch gar nicht nach links und rechts)
b) findet keine gleichgesinnten und meint dann, dass WoW ja gar keinen Inhalt biete, weil Dalaran ja auch nach der Hundersten Anfrage, ob eine Elitegilde noch einen DD mit einer Millionen DPS braucht, gleich aussieht und keine tollen Sachen vorbeikommen...

Ich log mich am Wochenende zum Beispiel auch mal gerne mit meinem Druiden ein, und flieg noch was durch die Scherbenwelt... Flugform FTW, im Hintergrung "I belive I can fly" hören und Nagrand ist die schönste Grünfläche überhaupt...
Und wenn das nicht läuft und ich Spass haben will, dreh ich "Highway to Hell" auf und ras mit dem Feuerstuhl durchs Brachland^^ (Geil war das mal, als ich n paar Gleichgesinnte gefunden habe, und wir dann als 11 Mann starke Motoradgang die Alli Gebiete unsicher gemacht haben (nein, keine Lowies gekloppt, nur Wachen in den städten umgenatzt, bis die Allies Hilfe gerufen hatten und schon hatte man ne schöne open PvP schlacht...) von langeweile keine Spur^^)

WoW macht spass... man muss es nur spielen und nicht durchhechten...








SIERRA schrieb:


> So macht wow noch mehr spass möble verkaufen, sich i7 CPU kaufen mainboard mit 4 Grafik karten plätze 4 mal eine GTX295 3 Bildschrime kaufen Headset 12GB RAM.......
> 
> Job künden und von hart IV leben und nur noch pizza essen und wow spielen.



Was soll der Spruch jetzt?


----------



## Kramatieklärher (11. September 2009)

Ich geb dir bei allem was du sagst total recht und ich finde das du dich ziemlich gut ausdrücken kannst . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nur leider denkt nur ca. ich schätz jetzt mal 40% so wie du , wen nicht sogar weniger .
Was eigentlich total schade is , da WoW wirklich nur ein spiel is.
Und wozu sind Spiele da?!Richtig um Spaß zu haben , das vergessen aber ganz viele Leute und denken immer nur die ganze zeit an ihre epics , welche epics sie noch brauchen , oder wie schlecht andere Spieler sind .
Naja ich machs meist so wen ich merk das ich hier eher zamgeschissen werde , anstat Spaß zu haben verlasse ich sofort die Gruppe .


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (11. September 2009)

Nexilein schrieb:


> GZ. Du hast die 3 Gründe gefunden warum es zu Classic Zeiten mehr Spaß gemacht hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was hat das mit Classic zutun? Es liegt am Spieler und weniger am Spiel.



SIERRA schrieb:


> So macht wow noch mehr spass möble verkaufen, sich i7 CPU kaufen mainboard mit 4 Grafik karten plätze 4 mal eine GTX295 3 Bildschrime kaufen Headset 12GB RAM.......
> 
> Job künden und von hart IV leben und nur noch pizza essen und wow spielen.




Dickes fail an dieser Stelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Descartes (11. September 2009)

Der TE hat überwiegend recht und besonders eine WoW pause kann man jeden mal ans herz legen.
In meiner letzten funraidgilde, die ich mit nen freund unter die arme gegriffen haben um was vernünftiges aufzubauen,
hab ich mich auch nur rumgeärgert und hab echt alles gegeben das es was wird aber als sich die leute
eingebildet haben 7tage zu raiden obwohl die naxxraids katastrophe waren, ist mir der kragen geplatzt bin dann 
raus und ein monat wow Pause gemacht, danach sieht man einiges gelassener.


----------



## Taulo (11. September 2009)

!00% richtig 

Mich nerven diese gogo u.s.w. Aspiranten genau so.

Hab letztens ne gruppe für letzte riten gehabt, die 2 Weiber ham als se en tank hatten,net mal gewartet bis ich da war .

Das Spiel iss so geil mann muss es geniesen.

Und bei Aion hört sich ein schwert eine axt oder ein dolch alles gleich an .

Nur mal als Beispiel.

Manchmal reite ich nur so zum Spass mal durch die alte welt und schwelge in Erinnerungen.

Wow werd ich sehr wahrscheinlich noch im Altersheim spielen :-)


----------



## hardrain86 (11. September 2009)

also muß zugeben ich habe nicht alles gelesen^^.
aber wenn ich mir gedanken darüber mache muß ich dir voll zustimmen....bei mir liegt es nicht am wenigen spaß,
sondern an die ansprüche die das spiel langsam zur arbeit werden lassen!ich bin keiner der imba leute die immer on sind und raids gehen,
andersrum bin ich auch kein casual ^^,klingt jetzt komisch aber ist so.
ab und an spiele ich mittags wenn gerade lust besteht bisl mit leute zu plaudern oder auch zu spielen.abends bin ich immer online aber 
auch net wahnsinnig lange,trotzdem erreiche ich viel im spiel,weil ich mich oft hart reinhänge....was nicht lauten soll
das ich mit großem ergeiz spiele sondern mehr mit paar leuten aus der gilde gerne hc ini´s gehe.zudem muß ich sagen mit der gilde
in eine ini gehen macht genausoviel spaß oder kann es machen , als wie mit random leuten^^.
hatte auch shcon super gruppen udn haben uns im ts getroffen udn uns immer kaputt gelacht wenn einer ne mobgruppe gepullt hat,
wenn der tank afk war XD.
damals in kara war es noch so das der jäger dann mal aus spaß nem die komplette aggro auf den priest geschoben hat XD.
jaja man kann mega spaß haben und trotzdem genug erreichen^^.

nochwas wollt noch sagen das ich auch ca 1 1/2 jahre spiele habe im spiel einen typen kennengelernt der seitdem der beste kumpel im spiel geworden ist
und es macht immer wieder spaß mit ihm hc ini´s zu gehen,gerade wiel wir uns so gut kennen mittlerweile^^




mfg Lyss


----------



## Alpax (11. September 2009)

Cemesis schrieb:


> ich find mit 2.5k dps gimpt man bestimmt nicht rum
> 
> traurigerweise bekommen relativ wenig DDler ne dps-spitze über 2k hin...
> 
> ...




Naxx 25er "Farmrun" Schurke mit 1400 dps

achja was mir SEHR geholfen hat ... hab heute den ganzen Tag gebraucht .. (fast ^^) .. um mir nen neues Interface zusammenzubasteln .. jetzt macht das zocken gleich viel mehr spass


----------



## maxxscho (11. September 2009)

@TE:
Muss ich dir recht geben. Ich spiele seit Release, mit vielen, zeitbedingten mehrmonatigen, Pausen.
Ich hab noch keinen Char aufs Levelmaximum gespielt. (waaaaas? noob? werden sich viele jetzt denken)

Ich spiele das Game aus Spaß, weil ich abschalten, entspannen will.
macht ein Char keinen Spaß mehr, spiel ich einen anderen, oder weil ich einen anderen ausprobieren will.

Ich lerne immer wieder nette Leute kennen. mach ein paar Quests, usw., ich SPIELE und das sollte der Sinn sein.

Auch wenn es mich manchmal reizen würde, will ich in keine Raidgilde. Ich will spielen wann ich will und wie ich will.

Das ist meine Sichtweise.


----------



## Shaguar93 (11. September 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Das ist DIE Untertreibung des Jahres
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Utgarde ist so einfach, da kannst du mit 3 CC DD's rein und die Inze schon so gut wie clear.


----------



## Syrras (11. September 2009)

gefällt mir wenn Leute ihre Motivation wiuedergewinnen, bzw am besten gar nicht erst verlieren, oder vermiest bekommen.


----------



## OMGlooool (11. September 2009)

Anhand der Uhrzeit schlussfolgere Ich mal, dass der TE heute den Deutschunterricht geschwänzt hat...

Und ansonsten kann Ich dieser "Man muss ein Noob sein um Spaß zu haben" - Theorie auch nicht so ganz zustimmen.
Ich behaupte: Sogar dds die recount + omen + atlasloot installiert haben und auch nutzen haben Spaß an WoW.


----------



## zondrias (11. September 2009)

genau pfeift mal auf die dps, recount nervt.
@omglooool jo super mit der besten rüssi und den besten dmg werten zum millionsten mal durch nexus gääääääääähn.
soviel instanzen kann wow gar nicht haben das das game auf dauer und mit dieser spielweise spannend bleibt


----------



## Catsmoves (11. September 2009)

Jep sehr schön erklärt. ich geh auch hin und wieder mal in inis ob ich da was brauche oder nicht, wenn es was droppt würfel ich klar mit, aber ich bin so gut im würfeln das ich es doch net bekomm ^^ was solls. ich gönne es dem jenigen einfach. das spiel geht trotzdem weiter. aber da wir ja meistens hc´s gehen, gehe ich auch wegen marken mit, also geh ich net umsonst mit, wenn ich keine items abbekomme. und gegen marken bekommt man ja auch schöne sachen. ich bin leider grad erst mit meinem healpriesterin untersten niveau, also nicht mal T6 Sets. und vor Wotlk hatte ich grade mal urmondstoffsets, paar items von der insel bei tdm und T4 Teile. Und dann kam auch schon das neue addon, irgendwie bin ich nie fertig mit dem spiel^^ weil immer neue addons von mir aus gesehen zu schnell kommen und ich selten an die höchste rankomme. ^^ es sei denn man hat bei rnd´s glück das man mit darf, aber so wie ich handelschats lese muss man ja schon T9,5 sein um ulduar besuchen zu dürfen, echt zum kotzen manchmal. und je nach gilde raiden die immer noch naxx 10er 25er rum. rnd war ich bisher nur obsi 10 u 25.


----------



## Oolie (11. September 2009)

na, da steh ich dann ja mit meinem spielkonzept nicht alleine^^ bin auf diese weise von nem 24/7-Zocker zu nem "skilled-casual" geworden, also einer, der weiss wie das spiel funktioniert, es aber nicht als lebensnotwendig erachtet seinen haupteil der zeit damit zu verbringen. 

es freut mich zu sehen, das es noch andere leute gibt, die das spiel zwar lieben, ihm aber nicht verfallen sind. 

LG, Oolie


----------



## HMC-Pretender (11. September 2009)

Mein Rezept:

1) Alle öffentlichen Channels ausblenden, damit man das dumme Gesülze nicht ertragen muss
2) Spielernamen ausblenden, damit man diese beknackten Namen nicht lesen muss
3) Nicht in Instanzen gehen, damit man nicht merkt, wie unterfordernd das Spieldesign geworden ist
4) Kein PvP machen, damit man sich nicht über die Unfähigkeit der Mitspieler aufregt
5) Sich einreden das Blizzard gute Ideen fürs nächste Addon hat, dass es nie einen Itemshop geben wird und dass die Talsohle erreicht ist und es von nun an nur besser werden kann
6) Keine Kontoauszüge anschauen und dabei daran erinnert werden, dass man für das ganze auch noch bezahlt


----------



## EisblockError (11. September 2009)

Ich versteh manchmal nicht wie man weniger als 1400 dps machen kann? ich meine soviel mach ich mit autohit....

Ausserdem hab ich schon zu Naxx 25er Zeiten 4k gemacht (jetzt natürlich mehr) ich meine was bitte soll daran schwer sein wenn man jetzt in heros bessere beute bekommt als in naxx?


----------



## EisblockError (11. September 2009)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Mein Rezept:
> 
> [...]
> 5) Sich einreden das Blizzard gute Ideen fürs nächste Addon hat, dass es nie einen Itemshop geben wird und dass die Talsohle erreicht ist und es von nun an nur besser werden kann
> [...]



Itemshop gibt es bereits!!


----------



## Maxugon (11. September 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ich versteh manchmal nicht wie man weniger als 1400 dps machen kann? ich meine soviel mach ich mit autohit....
> 
> Ausserdem hab ich schon zu Naxx 25er Zeiten 4k gemacht (jetzt natürlich mehr) ich meine was bitte soll daran schwer sein wenn man jetzt in heros bessere beute bekommt als in naxx?


Du neuer b1ubb .


----------



## vushiTanksPDK (11. September 2009)

SIERRA schrieb:


> So macht wow noch mehr spass möble verkaufen, sich i7 CPU kaufen mainboard mit 4 Grafik karten plätze 4 mal eine GTX295 3 Bildschrime kaufen Headset 12GB RAM.......
> 
> Job künden und von hart IV leben und nur noch pizza essen und wow spielen.




/sign


----------



## Dabow (11. September 2009)

Nexilein schrieb:


> GZ. Du hast die 3 Gründe gefunden warum es zu Classic Zeiten mehr Spaß gemacht hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sign


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (11. September 2009)

Arasouane schrieb:


> bis zum schluss in HDZ4 der timed run nur durch disco vom heal unterbrochen wurde. das macht echt laune.



an dem Punkt hätte sicher bei einigen der Spaß schon wieder ausgesetzt und sie hätten mit rotem Kopf und schweißperlen vor dem Hackbrett gesessen, die beine an den Körper angezogen und in ihrem Chefsessel vor und zurückgewippt und an den Fingernägeln geknabbert vor Verzweiflung wann der blöde dudu denn endlich wieder kommt nur um ihn dann anzumaulen, dass der timerun ja jetzt eh fürn arsch ist und die Gruppe zu verlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schade..

aber schön, dass es dir (wieder) spaß macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexilein (11. September 2009)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Was hat das mit Classic zu tun? Es liegt am Spieler und weniger am Spiel.



Klar liegt es an der Denkweise, aber Vanilla WoW hat diese eben auch stärker untersützt. 

- Instanzen waren nicht zum Durchrushen, sondern als Zeitvertreib mit langer Verweildauer konzipiert.
- Der Lvl 60 Content bestand nicht nur aus Raiden. Man konnte Unmengen an Zeit in epische Questreihen investieren und Epics durch Questreihen in normalen Nicht-Raid-Instanzen bekommen.
- Der Charakter hat sich auch unabhängig vom Equip weiterentwickelt. Z.B. Lvl 55 Wasser aus DB Nord, Hexer- & Palamount Quests, etc.
- DPS war in den Anfangsraidinstanzen noch überhaupt kein Thema; wichtig war, dass man dem Tank nicht die Aggro geklaut hat. Deshalb durfte ein Schurke auch gerne +Int auf dem Dolch haben und es hat niemanden interessiert ob man komplett verzaubertes Equip hatte.

Im Vergleich dazu bietet WotLK schon wesentlich weniger Content. Heute gilt eigentlich nur noch die Parole "Schnell auf 80, und dann ab in die Raidinis". Und genau das beeinflusst die Denkweise der Spieler.


----------



## Phelps023 (11. September 2009)

Spas ist für mich was anderes. Die Klassen sind sowas von unbalanced ( Schurken, Dk, Hexer ) die sind viel zu Stark.


----------



## Turismo (11. September 2009)

Nexilein schrieb:


> GZ. Du hast die 3 Gründe gefunden warum es zu Classic Zeiten mehr Spaß gemacht hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign


----------



## EisblockError (11. September 2009)

Maxugon schrieb:


> Du neuer b1ubb .





?????




Ich wollte damit ausdrücken dass es garnicht möglich ist sowenig dps zu machen wenn man auf lv 80 ist.


----------



## Kaldonir (11. September 2009)

Phelps023 schrieb:


> Spas ist für mich was anderes. Die Klassen sind sowas von unbalanced ( Schurken, Dk, Hexer ) die sind viel zu Stark.



u fail.
Enweder im Thread geirrt, oder ein Trollversuch.
Falls (ca 1% Wahrscheinlichkeit) das ernst gemeint war: 
Darum geht es in dem Thread hier ja auch. Darum, dass einfach nicht drauf geachtet wird, dass der "k4ckb00n" neben mir mit viel weniger Anstrengung viel mehr DPS fährt (OVER 9000!). Und wenn man da nicht drauf achtet, wenn man einfach nur Instanzen zum Spaß macht, wenn man zum Spaß questet mit allem drum und dran, DANN hat man meiner Meinung nach WoW verstanden. Dass du keinen Spaß hast, wenn du immer nur vorne sein willst ist klar. Gibt schließlich immer irgendjemanden der besser ist.


----------



## Thuzur (11. September 2009)

Ich bin so glücklich mal einen so positiven Thread zu finden, dass ich gleich mal alle Posts duchgelesen habe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und hey, es sind erstaunlich wenig Flames darunter. Leider werde zwar auch hier konträre Meinungen ein wenig runtergemacht, aber alles in allem ein für´s Buffed-Forum erstaunlich freundlicher Thread.

Aber nun zum eigentlichem Thema!
Ich bin auch einer von denen, die das Spiel genießen! Und das werde ich noch sehr lange können, da ich unheimlich viel noch garnicht gesehen habe!
Die oben erwähnten Easy-Rider Touren mit dem Moped durchs Brachland wären auch was für mich gewesen. Und ich freue mich schon darauf beim nächsten Gilden-Raid im Brennenden Kern dabeizusein. Ja, sowas machen wir! Einfach weil´s Spaß macht!
Und dann gibt es ja noch Trolle und Tauren - die habe ich auch noch nicht richtig gespielt. Und manchmal will ich dann doch auch wieder was schönes neues für meinen Main haben und sammle ein paar Marken.
Langweilig wird mir das Spiel nie. Und deshalb brauche ich auch keine Pause machen.

Aber noch mal zu diesem ewigen rumgeweine, dass den Casuals alles in den Ar... geschoben wird. Pro Tag kann man dank der Daily-Hero 2 Marken des Triumphs bekommen. Wenn ich ein "kleines" Teil für 30 Marken haben will, muss ich also 15 mal die Daily machen. Und ein Casual ist ein Casual weil er eben NICHT 7 Tage die Woche spielt. Also muss er bei drei Dailys pro Woche mehr als einen Monat warten, bis er an das Teil rankommt. Da mögen die Nörgler jetzt mal bitte hochrechnen, wie lange es dauert eine komplette Ausrüstung zusammenzufarmen! Wie heißt das Addon nach Cataclysm doch gleich? Genau! Dann ist es etwa soweit...

Die Marken sind für Vielspieler gedacht die noch einen Twink schnell ausstatten wollen. Oder für den Casual der, wenn er mal ein paar Wochen Gas gibt, ein halbwegs akzeptables Equip bekommt, um dann auch mal Ulduar sehen zu können. Wer das Spiel aus Spaß spielt macht selten ständig Dailys...


----------



## Huntermoon (11. September 2009)

Arasouane schrieb:


> - man heros zu 90% mit randoms macht. Macht es spannend, man weiß nie was man bekommt. Gestern eine so tolle Gruppe gefunden, dass ich vor Spass bis 4 Uhr morgens gedaddelt hab.


So ne Grp hatt ich auchmal (zwar nur einmal in 9 Monaten, aber Egal^^) mein Lieber DK war erst lvl ~63 und war mit ner super grp fünf/sechsmal BK und BW, war da auch bis 3 uhr on^^

Achja, und mir macht es immer wieder Spass, einfach so für 60 Inis zu gehen, war bestimmt noch Zehnmal in Strath, obwohl ich schon das Mount hatte^^


----------



## MayoAmok (11. September 2009)

Arasouane schrieb:


> - dps vergessen. bitte. grp gestern bestand aus twinks die ihre klasse noch nicht gut spielen konnten (incl. mir mit main^^) und dps bei mageren 2.5k rumgimpten. war als krieger tank tlw. 2ter im dps. Nexus war first ini. Ein wipe jagd den anderen. Nun, es war äusserst beglückend, wie man von hero zu hero merkte wie die gruppe besser wurde. Es wurde schnell gemarkt von mir. die dd's haben sich drann gehalten. Die dd's haben ohne absprache cc verwendet - mage und schurke. wipes wurden immer seltener, bis zum schluss in HDZ4 der timed run nur durch disco vom heal unterbrochen wurde. das macht echt laune.



"magere 2,5k DPS" sind für ganz normale Spieler, die du hier mit deinem Thread ansprechen willst, eine ganz respektable Leistung für eine Heroinstanz.

Und jemand anderen als Gimp zu bezeichnen tut jemand, der sich und seine Spielweise für derart elitär einstuft, und sich deshalb in der Lage sieht, andere Spieler abzuwerten.

Ich weiss nicht, ob ich mit dir Spass haben könnte....


----------



## Braamséry (11. September 2009)

Jeder kann so optimistisch sein, wie er denkt, dass es das spiel verdient.

Aba bei mir (ex-wowler) ist selbst der optimismus zur besserung gleich null.

Es liegt bei WoW einfach daran, dass der meiste raidcontent von anfang an in rnd grps gemacht werden konnte, damit fings an.
Dann ging es weiter, dass das lvln so viel schneller geht, dass man die welt gar net mehr sieht, sondern inis geht, weils mit guten grps einfach schneller geht als immer allein alles zu machn, wobei man noch eher verreckt.

Dann die ankündigung des neuen add ons:

Fliegen in der alten welt: Eig ein Tabu-Thema was Blizz nie machen wollte, aba was der casual will, bekommt er eben.
Der alte Raidcontent wird erneuert, egal wie hirnrissig es scheint (wie bei ony, ein weiterer free-loot boss) wodurch das feeling für 60er raids, wenn man denn ma genug helden gefunden hat, netmehr zusammenkommt. (Ja ich meine jez noch, is zwa net wie zu classic gewesen, aba funny wars trotzdem)
Dann das mit dem gildenlvln:
  - Es läuft daraus hinaus:
      - Es gibt wie bei Klassenskillungen in 99,9% der fälle eine beste skillung, für die die erfolg haben wolln, eine für die die mehr handeln und   dadurch z.b. bufffood bekomm, eine für casuals, desse brain net funktioniert, etc

Damit will blizz gilden wichtiger machn. Da stellt sich nur die frage wieso so?
Es gibt eine einfacherere und weniger kompliziertere idee:
Den Raidcontent wieder gildenintern clearen zu müssen, weil dann eine gilde net nur wichtig, sondern fast unverzichtbar ist. 

Der einzige grund für die gildenskillung ist, dass die das spiel leicht halten wolln und net schwerer für casuals machen wolln.

Ich höre bei diesen wenigen punkten ma auf, weil ich sonst bis 21uhr da dran sitzen würd, und lesen würds dann auch keiner ^^

P.S: Genossen hab ich das spiel sehr, ich hab auch noch mit denen aus wow im rl kontakt, aba man kann ein spiel, welches der entwickler zerstört net einfach wie du (klingt vllt etwas hart für einige) schön reden, nur weil sich deine argumente so überzeugend anhören. Sie müssen all die argumente, die das spiel schlecht machn, wie fliegen in der alten welt, neutralisieren, was net einfach durch, spaß in einer hero, die ich mit ner 75er grp machn würd, getan ist.

P.S.S: Das mit dem erfolg beim lvln mit cataclysm, dass ein lvl was wert ist, is eig auch nix: Es gibt nur 5statt 10lvl, also mit jedem halben hat man zu wotlk ein ganzes lvl, da is absolut nix besonderes dran.


----------



## FonKeY (11. September 2009)

eine pause zu machen lohnt sich echt hab 8 monate pause gemacht und jetzt macht es wieder spaß
und einfach mal chillen im spiel und nicht immer dieses gamer denken..items..der beste sein...berufe skillen...stumpfes farmen von mounts erfolgen etc


----------



## Ralf Wiggum (11. September 2009)

Schöne Ironie!
Die nachfolgende Geschichte ist zu hundert Prozent wahr!

Wow macht Spaß wenn man mit seinem Main innerhalb von 2 Wochen das Baronmount, 3 T.8.5 Teile,
ein 226 Gürtel beim ersten Ulduar Run, alle 3 Krokodilpets hintereinander bekommt UND beim überhaupt ersten Mal im Hochlandsee angeln sofort beim ersten Mal rausziehen Mr.Zwicky bekommt und der einem sofort das Pet herzaubert!

DANN macht Wow Spaß! Und dass ist mir tatsächlich alles innerhalb von 2 Wochen passiert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Achja hab vergessen dass ich das erste mal 4k dps gemacht hab ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und herausgefunden habe dass der Violette Protodrache (für Worldevents) 310 speed hat, weil ich die andren 310speed mounts schon abgehakt hatte!

Ja dann macht Wow spaß und schüttet eine Menge Endorphine aus!


----------



## Mirmamirmo (11. September 2009)

Kaldonir schrieb:


> Deine Einstellung gefällt mir!
> World of Warcraft ist definitiv nicht als Arbeit anzusehen.
> Ich kann von mir behaupten, dass ich eine ähnliche Einstellung habe, was Instanzen etc. angeht.
> Aus RL Gründen ist es mir nicht möglich, einem festen Raid beizutreten, da ich nur sehr unstete Zeitfenster zum Spielen habe. In letzter Zeit ist es für mich nichtmal groß möglich gewesen, eine Hero zu bestreiten.
> ...



Hallo,

genau das hätte ich auch schreiben können. Ganz meiner Meinung. Zum TE : Ja auch du hast recht und ich finde es auch gut  das du es mal geschrieben hast, ich hätte es auch getan aber das ganze geflame setzt mir immer so zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habe auch 6 Monate pausiert und gehe es locker sehr locker an. 

Gruß


----------



## Gronux (11. September 2009)

Arasouane schrieb:


> - dps vergessen. bitte



Sehe ich auch so, bin zwar als Tank gestern PDC Hero gewesen und AK25.
Bei PDC Hero haben sie sich beschwert, das ich mit Segen des Refugiums und BEfehlsruf gerade so auf 32,5k Live komme. In Ak25 gleich mal den neuen Boss getankt(zwar Gabe der Wildnis und Ausdauer von Priester noch gehabt, ca.35,7k live) mit selbem Equip, MT hatte Aggro verloren, und ich habe den neuen Boss ab der Hälfte getankt, Ohne Probleme. 
Also, einfach mal versuchen und nicht vorher rumnörkeln, dann wirds sowieso nischt wenn ihr das macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## hey dude (11. September 2009)

Danke TE für deinen Thread. Hat mich zum Grübeln gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Werd ich mir zu Herzen nehmen. Vor allem das mit dem Loottable der Bosse. Es ist wirklich viel spannender wenn man nicht weiss was droppen könnte.

mfg Dude


----------



## Thuzur (11. September 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Jeder kann so optimistisch sein, wie er denkt, dass es das spiel verdient.
> 
> Aba bei mir (ex-wowler) ist selbst der optimismus zur besserung gleich null.
> 
> ...




Es geht hier nicht darum, welche Auswirkungen die Änderungen von Blizzard im Spiel haben, sondern darum Spaß im Spiel zu haben - welchen Regeln es auch immer gerade folgen mag.
Die mit Abstand meisten Nörgler kommen aus dem Bereich derjenigen Spieler, die sehr, sehr viel Zeit mit WoW verbringen. Entweder sind sie auf der Jagd nach dem Gladiator-Titel, oder wollen möglichst schnell den neuesten Schlachtzug clear haben.
Das ist ein sportliches und löbliches Ziel!
Nur - bitte bitte - verflucht nicht das Spiel, wenn Ihr damit fertig seit!
Ist ein Adventure blöd, nur weil man es gelöst hat?
Ist ein Autorennen ätzend, weil man alle Rennen gewonnen hat?
Ist ein Shooter mies, weil man ihn durchgespielt hat?
ist ein Aufbau-Spiel doof, weil man alle Szenarien durch hat und alles gebaut wurde?
Nein, man freut sich auf die Fortsetzung! Oder?

Und da wären wir wieder beim TE: Mach ne Pause! Spiel was anderes! Und dann komm wieder wenn´s was neues gibt!


----------



## Eddishar (11. September 2009)

Arasouane schrieb:


> - genießen lernen und das spiel wieder als spiel sehen. Ihr merkt, wenn ihr es zu ernst nehmt daran, dass ihr euch nicht freuen könnt, wenn eine anderer beim würfeln gewinnt. (siehe punkt oben: nicht gezielt innis farmen für das eine item!!!)


Das ist doch das Wichtigste. Alles im Spiel sollte sich dem unterordnen.

Und was noch jemand geschrieben hat ... dass das Spiel nach 6 80ern langweilig wird, ist klar. Keiner kann ein Spiel entwickeln, dass Leute mit so viel Spielzeit beschäftigt.


----------



## HappyChaos (11. September 2009)

"Mageren 2,5k dps rumgimpten..." Wenn ich sowas schon hörte,krieg ichs kotzen.DPS verwöhnte Community.


----------



## Arasouane (12. September 2009)

Erklärungsnotstand:
Wenn ich geschrieben hab:"Mit mageren 2.5k bla bla rumgimpten" dann bitte lest mit ein bisschen Hirn und im Zusammenhang^^
Versucht einfach nicht nur eine Zeile rauszupicken und dann zu urteilen. Lest alles

Ich versuche zu vermitteln, dass das NIX aussagt. Es is halt nun mal so, dass ich bisher 90% der heros langweilig fand, weil ich mit overequippten 5-6k Kollegen unterwegs war. Daher war es erfrischend mit Leuten unterwegs zu sein, die dann die Feinheiten ihres Chars und Ihrer Klasse rausholten und perfektes Gruppenspiel ablieferten.

Lg


----------



## Phobius (12. September 2009)

Ja, diese Tipps helfen. Geht mir immer mal wieder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber was die Random-Gruppen angeht ... Das klappt leider nicht immer. Es gibt Zeiten da schnapp ich mir keine RND-Grps mehr da es eine solche Qual, fast schon Masochismus sein kann.
Wiederum habe ich auch schon geniale RND-Grps erlebt, mit welchen eine Instanz sogar besser lief wie mit einer Raid-Gilde.


Aber ein Tipp habe ich auch noch:
Lasst mal die Guides weg und probiert euch die Taktiken selber zu erspielen. Gerade hier wird es mit RND-Grps zwar schwer, aber nicht unmöglich (also das finden passender Mitspieler, welche die Instanz nicht oder nur bedingt kennen). Und die Freude nach einem erfolgreichen Run ist einfach viel größer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




An sonsten kann ich nur anmerken dass man das alles nicht zu ernst nehmen darf. Wenn das Item net dropt, wenn man whiped ... Locker nehmen, aus Fehlern lernen und es beim nächsten mal besser machen.

Und ein wichtiger Faktor ... lasst euch nicht in irgend ein Kostüm zwängen. Spielt euren Charakter so wie er euch Spaß macht (angefangen bei der Skillung, weiter beim Equip ...). Klar, euer Nutzen in einer Gruppe sollte darunter nicht leiden.
Und wenn euer Equip nicht das beste ist ... Es macht auch mit blauen Items Spaß.


----------



## Cysiaron (12. September 2009)

nix für ungut, aber ich halte von randomgruppen nicht viel (liegt an der schlechten erfahrung)  sichelich beherrschen die meisten randoms ihre klasse, aber das zusammenspiel funzt iwie nicht. und meist hat man ne randomgruppe nur für eine ini.

da gehe ich lieber mit meiner stammgruppe los.
sicher, wir machen jeden tag das gleiche, weil unser neu hinzugekommener heiler marken braucht, wir anderen vier aber schon alles haben und quasi blind spielen... 
wir quasseln nebenbei im TS über alles mögliche während die bosse fallen. das macht auch spaß, und weil man sich eingespielt hat funzt es auch.

blöd wirds, wenn man ein random mitnehmen muss, der nicht im ts ist... man muss alles haarklein erklären. z.B. warum bekommt der MS (ich) wachsamkeit und nicht der heiler?
warum wird bei der ersten mobgruppe in burg hero der kampfrausch gezündet?

DPS? 2,5k? ist doch ein guter wert. wenn jemand drunter liegt, dann belustige ich mich nicht, es gab ja damals, als ich 80 wurde, genug beispiele, dass ich keine 1,2k fuhr.

Recount?  hab ich in raids immer laufen.
sicher werde ich nie nen jäger oder mage einholen, aber es sind zwei warris im raid. ein fury und ein ms... 

was auch spaßig ist sind wetten. im turm z.B. bei den ausgestopften monstern..."ich wette 5g aufs rhino"
funny.


----------



## Lalabaer (12. September 2009)

Arasouane schrieb:


> - man heros zu 90% mit randoms macht. Macht es spannend, man weiß nie was man bekommt. Gestern eine so tolle Gruppe gefunden, dass ich vor Spass bis 4 Uhr morgens gedaddelt hab.
> 
> - dps vergessen. bitte. grp gestern bestand aus twinks die ihre klasse noch nicht gut spielen konnten (incl. mir mit main^^) und dps bei mageren 2.5k rumgimpten. war als krieger tank tlw. 2ter im dps. Nexus war first ini. Ein wipe jagd den anderen. Nun, es war äusserst beglückend, wie man von hero zu hero merkte wie die gruppe besser wurde. Es wurde schnell gemarkt von mir. die dd's haben sich drann gehalten. Die dd's haben ohne absprache cc verwendet - mage und schurke. wipes wurden immer seltener, bis zum schluss in HDZ4 der timed run nur durch disco vom heal unterbrochen wurde. das macht echt laune.


Hi, ich finde zwar das du ein paar gute punkte genannt hast aber bei den oberen zwei kann ich dir nicht zustimmen.

Ich mache sogar zu 95% heroes mit randoms weil ich zzt gildenlos bin und meine freunde eher weniger lust haben,


es stimmt zwar dass man sich extrem über gute und nette randoms freut aber leider dominiert das gegenteil.

ich hatte trotzdem das glück beim leveln einen random in einer instanz zu treffen der so redeaktiv war das ich ihn auf mein TS einlud und wir nun gute freunde sind =)

trotzdem macht es mir mehr spaß mit gildies oder mit freunden instanzen zu machen weil man sich gut versteht...

so und zum zweiten punkt, ich weiss das ich nicht der beste / mega spieler bin und ich auch mit meinem schlechten equip nur wenige DMG mache, trotzdem macht es mir sehr viel spaß auf meine DPS zu achten und diese zu verbessern weil es mir das gefühl gibt gut zu spielen...

naja das war jetzt nur meine meinung dazu und jeder der anders denkt soll dies auch tun

So Long


----------



## BimmBamm (12. September 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Nach dem ersten Boss war der Tank weg, da sagt der DK: macht nichts, ich geh einfach auf Maximum dps und der Healer (ein Bäumchen) kümmert sich fast nur um mich. Wir anderen wollten ihm ja nur zeigen, das das nicht geht - aber es ging, und ohne Wipe!
> 
> Macht DAS mal in einer Progamer-Raider-Gilde! Die wissen gar nicht, was Spaß ist - und macht.



Würde ich raten müssen, dann würde ich sagen, daß der DK aus eben so einer "Pro"-Gilde stammt (und der Heiler eventuell ebenfalls). Tankende Schamanen und DKs, HMs und Mages mit äußerstem Limit an Aggro/Schaden oder Jäger, die einen Mob vom Ende der Instanz bis zum Anfang kiten habe ich alles schon erlebt - nur sagten deren Gildentags einiges über das _Können_ der Spieler aus.

Das ist die offensichtlich neue einseitige Sicht von Technocrat, die bisher auch alle PvE-Spieler als "NoSkiller" bezeichnet hat: "Progamer" mit entsprechenden Gilden können nichts; die Rnd-"Casuals" dagegen machen was außer der Reihe. Spaß machen darf nur das, was Technocrat als "Spaß" vorgibt bzw. kennt - alles andere ist wohl "entartet" (Zitat: "Die wissen gar nicht, was Spaß ist - und macht.").

Ich warte übrigens immer noch auf Deinen Char mit einer annehmbaren Arenawertung (bisher war es unter 600, wenn ich mich recht erinnere? Die "PvE-NoSkills" aus meiner Gilde haben immerhin meist mindestens 1300 geschafft). Laut der von Dir bisher vertretenen Meinung können PvE-Spieler doch eh nix außer dem Raid-Leiter nachlaufen (frage mich eh, was Du plötzlich in dem "keinen Skill erfordernden PvE-Bereich" machst, in dem Dir ein DD-DK plötzlich so viel Skill beweist, daß Du ihn ausdrücklich hier erwähnen mußt. Laut Deinen Aussagen hat er doch nur auf die völlig vorhersehbaren Attacken der NPCs reagiert, die gar kein Talent, sondern nur Auswendiglernerei erfordern. Nicht, daß Du demnächst sogar "raiden" gehst und die angeblichen NoSkiller - solange sie aus dem Rnd-Bereich kommen - ob ihrer Reaktionen lobst). Wie war das? "Punching holes in the walls of reality"? Ich harre weiter eines Beleges, es nicht nur mit einem weiteren Fan zu tun zu haben, der immer wieder betont, daß doch alles nur ein Spiel sei, aber dennoch auffällig häufig jede Gelegenheit nutzt, eben dieses "Nur-Spiel" ausdauernd zu verteidigen, als ob es um was wirklich Wichtiges ginge. 

Deine Postinganzahl (meist mit nichtssagenden Einzeilern) zur Verteidigung von WoW seit WotLK dürfte erheblich höher sein als die durchschnittliche Anzahl der Postings eines jeweiligen WoW-Kritikers. Wem die von dieser Warte aus gesehene belanglose Freizeitbeschäftigung namens "WoW" offensichtlich wichtiger ist, sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## Chelrid (12. September 2009)

also wir haben auch immer wieder mal spass daran, wenn einige aus der gilde aus "nix besseres zu tun" zeit mit ihrem mammut in sw rumstehen.

man glaubt gar nicht, wie viele leute sich mit ihren mammuts einfach dazu stellen. und wenn man dann ne karawane macht, kommen die auch noch mit.

sind mal im schritttempo von sw nach dalaran gelaufen, hat zwar gedauert aber war lustig, einfach mal mal durch die gegend zu stampfen.

hier mal ein screen der aktion. sind vorher nochmal in goldhain gewesen.....


----------



## Cheerza (12. September 2009)

Phelps023 schrieb:


> Spas ist für mich was anderes. Die Klassen sind sowas von unbalanced ( Schurken, Dk, Hexer ) die sind viel zu Stark.



Ich spiel Gitarre hobbymäßig 7 Jahre aber mir hats noch nie was ausgemacht dass Jimmy Hendrix besser is...


----------



## mach0r (12. September 2009)

Also ich habe auch noch Spass am spielen, dass war allerdings auch nicht immer so. Ich habe 2 80er (Druide & Schamane), die beide Dualspec haben. Ich bin weder T9-Equipped, noch hab ich irgendwie Ulduar oder Naxx clear. Aber es gibt immer mal Löcher in die man hineinfällt und nich weiss was man anstellen soll. 

Als das dass letzte mal der Fall war, hab ich mir auf nem anderen Server und auf der anderen Fraktion nen Schurken erstellt und bin jetzt ganz gechillt am questen und leveln. Ich mache zum ersten mal die ganzen Inis auf dem Weg zu 80, ohne von jemanden durchgezogen zu werden und es macht echt richtig Spass!

Mittlerweile ist auch wieder die Lust da, die Argentumdaylies zu machen und bei Gnom und Eisenschmiede noch Champion zu werden. Gegen das whipen in Inis habe ich generell nichts, nur kommt es auch immer auf die Situationen an. Wenn man Bosse nicht kennt, ist das schon eine Herausforderung. Ein gutes Beispiel ist Emalon. Als er dazu gepatched wurde hatten wir in unseren ersten Gruppen echt Probleme, ihn zu legen. Diese Woche is er umgefallen wie ein nasser Sack. Ich guck auch immer auf DPS, umso mehr umso besser. Aber ich bin nicht schlecht gelaunt wenn ich nur 3k DPS habe, oder noch weniger. Aber das man am DPS entscheidet, wenn man in Vio Hc mitnimmt und wen nich, find ich schon bisschen heftig (is wirklich letztens passiert)!


Finde das Thema echt gut, regt den einen oder anderen Sicher zum Nachdenken an.


MfG mach0r


----------



## Zentoro (12. September 2009)

Sehr sehr guter Beitrag!


----------



## Raaandy (12. September 2009)

es ist in jedem mmorpg so. wer sich nur ziehen lässt, und schnell schnell immer nur auf 80 will, wird in der regel wenig spaß haben.

ich habe nie einen angebettelt ob er mich zieht, klar wenn jemand mal im chat geschrieben hat ich geh da und da rein, wer will mit. bin ich da mit, aber ansonsten hab ichs vermieden.

deshalb denke ich unter anderem hatte ich so ne schöne zeit in wow.


----------



## Kooz (12. September 2009)

ja guter Thread

ich spiele WoW seit Beginn und habe noch nie den Spass daran verloren 

1.) Weil ich nicht unbedingt immer das beste Equip haben muss ( hab ich auch nicht) 
2.) Weil ich auch ein RL. habe, arbeiten gehe bin Schichtarbeiter und dadurch auch nicht so viel Zeit habe in Inis zu gehen, gurke ich halt oft so herum und habe Spass daran   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
3.) Ich das Spiel niemals als Arbeit sehen würde, sondern als Spass, Entspannung, 
4.) Auch wenn ich oft mit einer Gruppe Wipe ist mir das egal ist ja nur ein Spiel und mann soll Spass haben
5.) Kann ich nicht verstehen du musst soviel Dps machen du musst das Lila Equip haben sonnst kannst nicht mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (12. September 2009)

Sehe ich an sich auch so, aber der nächste Gimp wartet in der Regel schon im SNG Tool auf einen.

"Boah, ey ! Isch will fix durche Inni und ihr NoObs macht nur 2 K DPS ? LOOOOL"
Spieler X verlässt die Gruppe.

Oder den SNG Kanal lesen:
"Suchen noch DD für BU hero aba mind. 3,5 K DPS, solln schnella run werdn"

Mein Lieblingsslogan im Moment "E+E vorausgesetzt !"  (für alle dies noch nicht wissen *E*quip und *E*rfahrung)

Ich verliere so lange nicht den Spaß solange meine Gilde/Freunde noch spielen. Leider haben einige so langsam keine Lust
mehr auf die ewig gleichen Heros. Ich eigentlich auch nicht.


----------



## Hexenmeister Nightred (12. September 2009)

> ich denke es ist immer noch ein sehr gutes Spiel



word


----------



## dergrossegonzo (12. September 2009)

Cheerza schrieb:


> Ich spiel Gitarre hobbymäßig 7 Jahre aber mir hats noch nie was ausgemacht dass Jimmy Hendrix besser is...



Sowas von SIGN.

Das scheint echt ein WOW-Syndrom zu sein. Ich kenne einen Affen der aufgehört hat, weil sein Mage nicht mehr
genug Damage machte....

Also für viele scheint Spaß aus folgenden Faktoren zusammengesetzt zu sein:

- *Ich* mache den meisten Schaden
- Eine Inni mus Whipefrei in 20 Minuten durchgezogen sein
- Jeder neue Boss *muss* im 2. Versuch liegen
- bei jedem Kill dropp *mein* erwünschtes Item
- ich brauche kein Bufffood, keine Tränke usw.
- Ehrfürchtig werde ich in 1 Woche - ach ne , besser in 2 Tagen
- aber den Titel hab nur *ich* !
- auch das Reittier das *ich* besitze, hat maximal ein anderer Spieler

So sieht das hier aus, wenn man sich die Masse der Spielerwünsche ansieht. 

Na, vielleicht hört ja Blizz wieder auf euch und macht diese Wünsche alle wahr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
_(Wer am lautesten schreit, bekommt ja hier meist was er will)_


----------



## theduke666 (12. September 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> ...
> - bei jedem Kill dropp *mein* erwünschtes Item
> ...


...Das * Ich* auch immer bekomme...


----------



## sogynm (12. September 2009)

ich hab meine 80er schon so satt ich werde mal wieder nen twink zocken ^^
und diesmal gebiete gehen die ich noch nicht kenne...


----------



## Trorg (12. September 2009)

Ich finde eure Ansichten komisch.
Seid ihr im RL auch so?
Wenn ich etwas mache will ich es gut machen und wenn 5 Leute das gleiche machen will ich der beste sein.
So ist es im Job, so ist es im Sport so ist es in Hobbys.
Was bringt es mir in der Bundesliega zu spielen und auf dem 7ten Platz zu kommen?
Oder bei Olympia mitmachen und 17ter von 20 zu werden.
Ich glaube man nennt es Ehrgeiz... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klaro soll der Spielspass nicht drunter leiden, aber man versucht schon das so gut zu sein wie möglich oder?
Und wenn man nicht gut ist versucht man sich zu verbessern.
Es gibt in der WoW Comm scheinbar nur zwei Meinungen:

1:Warum anstrengen ich brauche nicht gut sein, lieber nichts können und sich keine Ziele setzen damit man ja nicht mal Stolz auf sich sein kann.
2: ich versuche das beste aus meiner Klasse rauszuholen damit ich meinen Ehrgeiz befriedigen kann.

Und jede meinung stösst bei den der anderen auf unverständniss.
Klaro gibts immer Spinner die meinen sie sind die grössten und sich was drauf einbilden, das ist doof richtig.
Aber warum kann man nicht trotzdem einen gewissen anspruch an sich stellen ohne gleich von anderen als DPS/Lootgeiler Spinner abgestempelt zu werden.
Es ist halt als DPSler die Aufgabe schaden zu machen, genau wie als Heiler das heilen und als Tank das tanken.


----------



## vanelle (12. September 2009)

Bighorn schrieb:


> Dein Optimismus in ehren, bin aber mal gespannt wie du in ein paar Wochen denkst wenn du alles aus den Heros hast.
> In 4 Monaten, vorausgesetzt du machst jeden Tag die dailyhero hast du t9 beisammen. Was kommt dann?
> 
> -Der nächste Twink mit dem Frust das du die ganzen Quests schon mal gemacht hast?
> ...



naja in 4 Monaten ist die Zitadelle von arthas da...sehr wahrscheinlich... und dann wirds wieder bisl besser weil ulduar>pdk und ich denke zita wird so ähnlich wie uldu


----------



## Lycidia (12. September 2009)

Klasse Beitrag - kann ich nur zustimmen.

Leider ist es in unserer Fun(!)-Gilde mittlerweile auch soweit, dass den Items hinterher gejagt wird ohne Ende. Unser Chef hat in unserem Forum letztens noch mal dargestellt, dass wir früher immer noch Spass hatten, wenn wir in Kara zum x-ten mal gewipt sind und wir mal wieder langsam machen sollten ^^. Jetzt ist es nicht mehr so - ich habe mich mittlerweile sogar von den Raids ausgeschlossen, weil ich keine Lust auf Stress habe.

Ich entdecke mit meinem 80er grad die Welt nochmal neu und sammel hier und da ein paar Haustiere oder Rufpunkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirVanil (12. September 2009)

Ich hoffe das WoW wieder so wird wie Vanilla( Classic ) oder Bc wird, wo nicht jeder das Equip bekommt und man was leisten muss um den Boss zu töten und nicht einfach alles zusamm ziehn und most dps. Ansatzweise schafft es gerade mal die Twins und Anub im hardmode an die Bosse in BC ran. Es macht einfach mehr spaß, wenn man die Bosse tryed und irgendwann der Boss dann liegt und nicht in eine neue Instanz kommt und alle Bosse am ersten Tag legen kann, weil sie an sogenannte "Casual" Player angelegt ist. Ich denke Blizzard ist da auf eine falsche Spur gegangen. Gut es gibt Hardmodes...aber es sind immer die selben Bosse nu, gleiche Atmosphäre, fast gleiche taktik...nix anderes. Ich möchte gerne wieder nur noch eine Raidinstanze ohne Hardmode, aber dann bitte schwer!

So Far vanil


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (12. September 2009)

Jo ich war da auch in einer neten Grp die gsagt hat WoW macht dann Spass wenn man so höchstens 4  Stunden am Tag  spielt. Diese Hardcore-Spieler wissen vor lauter spielen ja nciht mehr was sie machen sollen.

 Ich muss auch sagen, wenn ich weniger spiele macht mir auch das Ruf-Farmen (was ich imemr sehr mochte, nur nach zu vielen spielen wurde es etwas öde...) wieder Spass macht.

 Oder dann wieder mal PvP BG, nach einer längeren Pause.

 Ich hab das ganze WE nicht gespielt, dann am Mo ein bisserl und Di, ja da war ich fast den ganzen Tag, aber nicht nur mitn Main. Ich war mit meinen Lvl 57 Healer in Straholme, und es war richtig toll, die grp war allsamt nciht sehr hoch. 2 Lvl 60 1 DK ud 1 Pala. Lvl 57 Pala-Tank (der sehr gut Tanken konnte), Lvl 56 Hunter und ich noch mit Lvl 55 (Bin 2 Lvls in Stratholme gesteigen). Ich glaube wir waren fast 2 Stunden drinnen haben das Kloster und den Baron-Run gemacht (in der Zeit geschafft). Es ist zwar auch aufn richtigen Lvl leichter als früher. Aber es hat verdammt Spass gemacht Straholme mal wieder richtig zu spielen. Und auch wipes waren dabei 3-4 ghlaube ich warens. Vor allem im Kloster als mich einmal die Untoten umniedeten und von hionten kamen. Und Balnazzar. Denn hat der Tank gerade noch alleine getötet als alle schon tot waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 Ich würd gerne noch mal so nee grp für LBRS, Scholomance, UBRS etc finden. Das hat verdammt Spass gemacht.


----------



## Æzørt (12. September 2009)

wow ist einfach langweilig und das kann nichts ändern. ich habe 2 80iger und mein altag sah so aus : on kommen, post checken, daily hc machen dailys machen, marken farmen, eventuell raiden,bischen pvp und zwischendurch immer wieder in og rumhängen und langweilen. Das monatelang machen ist nicht besonders lustig. Dann wäre da noch das klassenbalancing. pala schurke sind op aber der dk (besonders der tank) wird tot gernerft. schwachsinnige sachen wie rüstungdurchschlag werden eingefürt dann wieder generft. nen schurke kann dich im dauerstunn halten und dabei killen. und blizzards motto "aus alt mach neu" ist auch nicht besonders kreativ.
für so nen scheiß 13 euro im monat zu zahlen sehe ich nicht ein das neue addon ändert da auch nix dran das gefällt mir überhupt nicht. twink spielen macht das game auchnicht spannender man kaum ne gruppe findet wo nich nen 80iger drinn ist. die inis sind seit patch 2.4 auch keine herrausforderung mehr.

aus den genannten gründen haben nen paar freunde von mir und ich auch aufgehört. ich werde wow weiter verfolgen vlt schafft es blizzard ja das spiel wiederso zu machen wie es zu classic war.


----------



## Luzias (12. September 2009)

oder ihr macht mal nen neuanfang.......hab auch meinen 80er main gelöscht und nen neuen gemacht.....was sich in erster linie als bescheut sich anhört, is seeehr befreien



PS: is nur für leute geeignet, deenen es spaßt macht zu lvl und zu questen


----------



## Camô (12. September 2009)

Cemesis schrieb:


> ich find mit 2.5k dps gimpt man bestimmt nicht rum
> 
> traurigerweise bekommen relativ wenig DDler ne dps-spitze über 2k hin...
> 
> ...


Du scheinst den Post des TE vollkommen missverstanden zu haben.


----------



## sogynm (12. September 2009)

Luzias schrieb:


> oder ihr macht mal nen neuanfang.......hab auch meinen 80er main gelöscht und nen neuen gemacht.....was sich in erster linie als bescheut sich anhört, is seeehr befreien
> 
> 
> 
> PS: is nur für leute geeignet, deenen es spaßt macht zu lvl und zu questen



oder anstatt dem löschen nur noch nen twink auf nen anderen server spielt


----------



## Imbageif (12. September 2009)

kann ich voll bestätigen. hab selbst 3 monate pause gemacht und bin jetzt voll heiß auf das game. nicht auf die raids oder dergleichen das ist mir zu blöd aber heros und power - twinken. was neues versuchen, einfach mal back to the roots. nicht ziehen lassen, maximal taschen schicken kaum gold un dann ab gehen wie zur guten alten zeit ^^


----------



## Luzias (12. September 2009)

sogynm schrieb:


> oder anstatt dem löschen nur noch nen twink auf nen anderen server spielt



könnte man machen, hat nur nich sone "wirkung"


----------



## Lirynia (12. September 2009)

Schöner Beitrag, ich freue mich, wenn du deinen Weg für dich gefunden hast.

Für mich ist das nichts.

Ich bin einer der Leistungsraider und bei mir fällt und steigt WoW mit dem Raid. Ich habe mich mit meiner Raidleitung angelegt, bin rausgeschmissen worden, habe innerhalb einer Woche nichts neues mehr gefunden und damit war WoW für mich fürs erste gelaufen, zwei Monate vor dem Zeitpunkt von dem an ich wegen meinem Abi eh Pause machen wollte. 

Ich brauche einfach jedes Mal wieder diese Bestätigung, dass ich die 5500 doch wieder geknackt habe - als MS warri auf meinem Equipstand keine schlechte Leistung. Das die Randoms im ema 25 try alle mindestens 4% hinter mir liegen.
Ich muss einfach wissen, wo was für mich dropt.

Bei mir beschränkt sich das darauf, dass ich meine BiS (Best in Slot - für die die's nicht kennen) liste kenne, wenn ein anderes Item dropt rechne ich mir aus, inwiefern sich das lohnt oder nicht. 
In PDC war das bei mir ähnlich. Ich hatte keinen Schimmer was dropt, ich bin da reingegangen und habe mein def-gear jedes mal wieder überraschend doch einmal ausgeweitet.

Mit heros halte ich das so: Am liebsten möglichst wenig ärger, aber ich habe keine Angst vor RND grps, meistens läuft auch das ganz gut. Für mich sind sie Zeitvertreib und eine kleine Geldquelle. Die Marken brauche ich nicht wirklich, aber es ist nie verkehrt welche zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oolie (12. September 2009)

Trorg schrieb:


> Ich finde eure Ansichten komisch.
> Seid ihr im RL auch so?
> Wenn ich etwas mache will ich es gut machen und wenn 5 Leute das gleiche machen will ich der beste sein.
> So ist es im Job, so ist es im Sport so ist es in Hobbys.
> ...




Sry für das Full-Quote aber deine Aussage kann man nur zum Teil stehen lassen. Ich für meinen Teil zocke halt nicht mehr nur ausschliesslich WoW, deshalb hab ich aber nicht meinen Ehrgeiz verloren. Ich ordne halt andere Sachen weit über dem Game ein. Schlechter spielen tu ich deshalb nicht, nur halt weniger. Die Ini´s, Raids, Titel und Erfolge laufen ja nicht weg, bis auf ein paar, die ich aber gerne den 24/7-Suchtis und Pro-Gamern überlasse. 

Grob gesagt: Spiele ich WoW, dann geb ich alles und freu mich über jedes Erfolgserlebnis. Ansonsten könnte ich es ja gleich ganz lassen. In dem Punkt hast du also vollkommen recht. Die Frequenz mag gesunken sein, der Output ist aber unverändert hoch. 

LG, Oolie


----------



## -Darxx (12. September 2009)

Bighorn schrieb:


> Nach 6 80er Chars ist die Luft einfach raus.
> Ein Neu-Widereinstieg kommt allerhöchstens mit dem neuen Addon in Frage.



Also.. mit 6 80 ist es ja auch kein Wunder, dass das Spiel nicht mehr soviel Spass macht wie früher^^


----------



## Eatmymoo (12. September 2009)

Hiho,

also ich Stimme dir voll zu@TE.
Wenn man sich selbst zu i.welchen Sachen zwingt macht es einfach viel weniger Spaß.
Ich spiele atm seit ca 1. Monat kein WoW mehr und ich bekomme wieder Lust drauf,vorallem weil ich alles mit Spaß machen kann ohne i.welche großen Verpflichtungen da ich seit dem Ende von TBC in der gleichen Gilde bin und es einfach super dort ist.Wenn ich mich dann an meinen schönsten Abend in WoW erinnere fange ich richtig an WoW zu vermissen. Damals kurz vor dem großem nerf Patch mit 4 guten inGame-Freunden einfach nur den halben hc Content durch gemacht und es war einfach nru super geil!!!Das sage ich obwohl wir in der Dampfkammer so mega oft gewipt sind,aber eswurde imme rmit Spaß genommen und dann hatten wir die ini auch durch.Das beste war als wir kurz vor dem Tiefemsumpf Endboss waren und wir eine Gruppe übersahen und mitten reinliefen.Ich war der Bärentank und die Gruppe war halt sehrschnell tot,weil damals noch net jede Klasse ma kurz nen Mob tanken kann.Deshalb ging ich schnell in Katzenform und machte Sprint an und konnte mich etwas von den mobs absetzten,als ich im TS nurnoch Lachen und renn schneller hörte.Da es aber eine Stelle gibt,an der man ncihtmehr weiter kommt versteckte ich mich hinter einer Mauer wo die Mobs mich hätten eig. nicht töten können aber die Cheater taten es doch
Und dann machten wir noch ganz gemütlich ein paar weitere hc's.

MFG


----------



## Toastbrod (12. September 2009)

Ich stimme dem auch voll zu, man sollte das Spiel aus Spaß spielen ohne Druck man muss jetzt unbedingt die besten gegenstände besitzen und den größten Erfolg haben.
Ansonsten ist es auch hilfreich mal nen Twink zu lvln ganz abseits von vielen Raidsüchtigen Leuten in den Hauptstädten.


----------



## Nirvana  ! (12. September 2009)

Ich mache auch öfters Pausen von 6wochen und mehr und danach macht es einfach wieder spaß! Nur leider ist man heutzutage schnell genervt weil wieder irgendwelche deppen dps posten und auf jem rumhacken der weniger dps macht





              !!!!!NUR EIN  SPIEL!!!!!


----------



## Arasouane (12. September 2009)

Cheerza schrieb:


> Ich spiel Gitarre hobbymäßig 7 Jahre aber mir hats noch nie was ausgemacht dass Jimmy Hendrix besser is...



...du bist ab jetzt in meiner Signatur!

Lg


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (12. September 2009)

Ich werde auch in den nächsten 2 Wochen weider anfangen wenn mein laptop da ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fange mit nem Schulkumpel neu an. Weiß noch nicht welche Klasse ich nehme, aber werde auch öfters Pausen machen damit es einfach spaß macht auch über längere zeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arasouane (20. Januar 2010)

Tja, da bin ich nun wieder. Und muss sagen: Die Mitspieler machen es einem sauschwer das durch zu ziehen. 
So ein geiles Spiel - so viele Dumpfbacken. 

Lootgeilheit, teilweise versteckt im scheinbar sozialen Mantel.

Dummer Mob, der sich daran aufgeilt jemand anderen bewusst zu verarschen.

Kein Benehmen. 

Und dann kannst die ganze Zeit zuschauen, wie die "netten" Mitspieler zuerst Gilde verlassen und dann auch noch WoW.
Ich kanns verstehen. 

Blizz, das wäre mal ein Patch, der solch Verhalten nicht mehr fördert. Gibt echt genug Literatur über Verhaltensforschung, wo geklärt ist, wie man ne Gesellschaft "anheizt" aber wie man sie beruhigen kann.

Wunschdenken - also werd ich mal wieder WoW so lange verlassen, bis ich das wieder vergessen hab^^

Lg und gn8


----------



## Tazmal (20. Januar 2010)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Gestern eine so tolle Gruppe gefunden, dass ich vor Spass bis 4 Uhr morgens gedaddelt hab.



du hast sicher wenig zutun in deinem alltag, das du dir sowas erlauben kannst, wow ist und bleibt ein spiel und wer bis 4 uhr spielt ist für mich einfach nur krank und sollte über sein lebensziel nachdenken.

Mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FermiParadoxon (20. Januar 2010)

Tazmal schrieb:


> du hast sicher wenig zutun in deinem alltag, das du dir sowas erlauben kannst, wow ist und bleibt ein spiel und wer bis 4 uhr spielt ist für mich einfach nur krank und sollte über sein lebensziel nachdenken.
> 
> Mfg
> 
> ...


Wenn man frei hat und nicht schlafen kann... was genau willst du dann bis 4 uhr morgens machen? Ich schaffs gegen Ende der Ferien meinen Tagesablauf immer so zu verhunzen, selten wegen WoW, aber wenn ich dann die letzten paar Tage wieder Zuhause bin, fällt zu dieser Uhrzeit schon mal Fernsehen aus und da ist Zocken ziemlich legitim. :>


Ach ja, seh ich so ähnlich. Ich weiß wirklich selten, was ein Boss droppt. Selbst in Raids. o.o
Ist immer ne nette Überraschung, wenn dann etwas droppt und man plötzlich merkt, dass man auch noch der einzige Stoffi ist. (:
Wipen ist auch absolut nich schlimm, solange dann irgendwelche Leute nich versuchen sich gegenseitig die Schuld zuzuschieben. Hab halt immer noch die frühere WoW-Mentalität von wegen "Wipes passieren und gut ist". ^^


----------



## Rainaar (20. Januar 2010)

Bighorn schrieb:


> Dein Optimismus in ehren, bin aber mal gespannt wie du in ein paar Wochen denkst wenn du alles aus den Heros hast.
> In 4 Monaten, vorausgesetzt du machst jeden Tag die dailyhero hast du t9 beisammen. Was kommt dann?
> 
> -Der nächste Twink mit dem Frust das du die ganzen Quests schon mal gemacht hast?
> ...



Warum muss es frustig sein ne Hero zu machen wenn man schon t9 hat? Es ist Deine, in meinen Augen falsche, Einstellung die es zu Frust macht.
Ich mach Heros z.B. aus Spaß am Spiel. Nicht zum farmen.

Mein komplettes T9 mit meinem Magier hab ich faktisch nebenbei bekommen. Als Zugabe für die Innis.
Es kommt imho wohl sehr auf die Betrachtungsweise an. Bei Dir ist das Glas wohl immer halb leer, bei mir ehr halb voll.

Und wenn Du mal ne neue Art zu spielen kennen lernen willst gebe ich Dir folgenden Tip. 

1. erstelle einen Char der Dir gefällt und eine Klasse die Dir gefällt. Nicht eine die angesagt ist, nein, eine die gefällt.
2. Spiele ohne jedes Addon. ( Ausser eventuell Karten )
3. Rücke Berufe ( vor allem nutzlose wie Ingi oder so) in den Vordergrund, nicht den Levelaufstieg.
4. Geh mal in all die Gebiete in denen Du bisher kaum warst.

Und Du wirst sehen das es sich selbst jetzt lohnt einen Twink zu spielen. Nicht _"hochzuziehen"_, sondern zu _spielen_.


----------



## Tolan (20. Januar 2010)

@TE genau so ist es. WoW ist ein Spiel. Wer damit "arbeitet" versaut es.
Grüsse


----------



## Rainaar (20. Januar 2010)

1337Stalker schrieb:


> Kann sein dass ich der einzige bin, dem der 80er Content am Arsch vorbei geht und nicht nur auf EQ aus ist.



NEIN! Wir sind min. zu zweit


----------



## Rainaar (20. Januar 2010)

Tahu schrieb:


> Grüße euch
> 
> Meiner meinung nach hat Blizzard dem ganzen Spiel den spaß genommen, als sie das Gear, welches auch im highend Raidcontent zu haben ist, denen erreichbar machten die sagen wir 1-1,5 stunden am tag sich einloggen und irgentwelche heroics abfarmen (Casuals).
> Weil man denke mal logisch...
> ...



Du hast genau NIX verstanden, aber so was von NIX.


----------



## RGBrain (20. Januar 2010)

genau so sehe ich das auch... es ist ein gutes Spiel. Man darf nur alles nicht so verbissen sehen.


----------



## Rolandos (20. Januar 2010)

Rainaar schrieb:


> Warum muss es frustig sein ne Hero zu machen wenn man schon t9 hat? Es ist Deine, in meinen Augen falsche, Einstellung die es zu Frust macht.
> Ich mach Heros z.B. aus Spaß am Spiel. Nicht zum farmen.



LOL, was bitte ist so toll daran, eine Hero zum 100dertsten male zu spielen. Was macht da denn überhaupt spass, irgend einen Mob, Boss immer und immer wieder zu plätten, zumal ein T9ner schon fast übermächtig für für so manche 5fer Heroini ist.
Bringen tut es auch nichts, Gold hat man genug, Teile braucht man nicht mehr, Marken meistens auch nicht. OK Frostmarken vielleicht, einmal am Tag. Es ist ein stupides, rein, umklatschen, raus. Aber wegen Frostmarken nochmal die langweilig gewordenen Heros spielen, nö das brauch ich nicht mehr, dann höre ich lieber auf WoW zu spielen, was ich ja auch getan habe. Denn Spass ist was anderes, als täglich das Murmeltier grüßen zu lassen.


----------



## Taza_the_Troll (20. Januar 2010)

Ich geb auch mal meinen Senf dazu. ICh spiele nun seit 3 Jahren WoW habe bis vor kurzem noch meine Heal Druidin gespielt und immer aktiv miti hr geraidet in einer guten Raidgilde. Problem war an der Sache das ich nie mit meinen Freunden zusammenspielen konnte weil die Raidgilde fast die komplette Spielzeit eingenommen hat. Vor ein paar Wochen habe ich dann aufgehört zu raiden weil ich einfach unzufrieden wahr.

Nun habe ich mir meinen Jäger hochgespielt und Spiele halt ausschliesslich mit meinen RL Freunden zusammen. Das geile ist, wenn wir keine Lust haben zu zeggen, können wir uns direkt verabreden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Man kommt zwar nicht soweit mitm raiden aber man hat definitiv mehr Spaß am Spiel.


----------



## Rainaar (20. Januar 2010)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> "Suchen noch DD für BU hero aba mind. 3,5 K DPS, solln schnella run werdn"



Und das gute daran: aba, oda, schnella und ähnliches geben einem schon recht brauchbare Hinweise ob es sich lohnen könnte dabei mit zu machen.
Obwohl ja "labbern" immernoch das Schönste is.


----------



## Vesir (20. Januar 2010)

Lofwyr01 schrieb:


> schaltet doch dann auch noch alle Addons ab und dann schaut mal ob es immer noch zu leicht ist^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sorry kann man jetzt als flam bezechnen aber 
1. ich finde wow ohne addons echt geil ( raide auch ohne addons ) 
2. sobald ich eine frage stelle egal ob über q oder sonst was heist es immer "omg addon ...... ftw"


----------



## Rainaar (20. Januar 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> LOL, was bitte ist so toll daran, eine Hero zum 100dertsten male zu spielen. Was macht da denn überhaupt spass, irgend einen Mob, Boss immer und immer wieder zu plätten, zumal ein T9ner schon fast übermächtig für für so manche 5fer Heroini ist.
> Bringen tut es auch nichts, Gold hat man genug, Teile braucht man nicht mehr, Marken meistens auch nicht. OK Frostmarken vielleicht, einmal am Tag. Es ist ein stupides, rein, umklatschen, raus. Aber wegen Frostmarken nochmal die langweilig gewordenen Heros spielen, nö das brauch ich nicht mehr, dann höre ich lieber auf WoW zu spielen, was ich ja auch getan habe. Denn Spass ist was anderes, als täglich das Murmeltier grüßen zu lassen.



Jo, dann bist Du konsequent. Es wäre auch ziemlich bescheuert für ein Spiel zu bezahlen und es zu spielen was einem keinen Spaß macht.

Aber nur weil es Dir keinen Spaß macht muss es bei anderen ja nicht zwangsläufig genau so sein, oder?


----------



## EvV (20. Januar 2010)

Nexilein schrieb:


> GZ. Du hast die 3 Gründe gefunden warum es zu Classic Zeiten mehr Spaß gemacht hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/qft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angita (20. Januar 2010)

Hi,

@ TE /sign

Das mit der Loottabelle ist absolut richtig.
Ich hab noch mir noch NIE eine Loottabelle angesehen. Mir ist es ehrlich gesagt lieber, dass ich Spaß mit der Gruppe habe. Der Loot ist nur ein Plus für eine eventuell gute Zeit.
Naja und wenn was für meine Schamanin oder meinen Tank drin ist um so besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

DPS, GearScore, max HP, etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

OK eventuell nützlich aber sicher nicht immer notwendig... Es stimmt das jeder Boss seinen "Grundschaden" fürs umfallen braucht, aber mal ehrlich Naxx benötigt sicher keine 4k+ DPS...
Und für ne Hero muss man auch keine 3k+ DPS fahren, dass konnte doch keiner von uns als wir noch Frischlinge waren!

Einfach ab und zu die 80iger stehen lassen und was anderes machen (lesen, Kino gehen, etc.) tut wirklich gut.


So far
Angita


----------



## Dabow (20. Januar 2010)

Ich spiele WoW lediglich der Hardmodes wegen. Wäre der Erfolg in der Gilde nicht, wäre ich schon lange in einem anderen Spiel bzw inaktiv.


----------



## Arasouane (20. Januar 2010)

Tazmal schrieb:


> du hast sicher wenig zutun in deinem alltag, das du dir sowas erlauben kannst, wow ist und bleibt ein spiel und wer bis 4 uhr spielt ist für mich einfach nur krank und sollte über sein lebensziel nachdenken.
> 
> Mfg
> 
> ...



Wohooo.

Es ist mir ja peinlich die Eckdaten meines Lebens zu posten, aber ich muss dir den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen:
- 32 Jahre
- Verheiratet
- 1 Kind 
- diplomiert
- Techinscher Entwicklungsingenieur
 und vorallem GLEITZEIT. Geh ich halt um 9 arbeiten und schlaf nur 4h. In meinem Alter sind das grad nur 2h zu wenig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Geilerweise hat keiner meinen Post gesehen, der dieses thread wieder gepusht hat. Ich bin von der com so erschüttert, dass mir das, was ich im eingagnspost geschrieben habe nicht mehr gelingt.

Lg


----------



## Deadex (20. Januar 2010)

Huhu,

Ich kann mich indem nur anschließen. Wow läst sich viel spaßiger spieln, wenn mann nicht mit den Items, dps dreck nicht nachschaut.
Aber eins kann ich dir noch empfehlen. Und zwar wärend der LvL Phase 1-60, habe ich die ganzen Quest durchgelesen und musste
wirklich festellen, dass Blizzard sich viel Mühe bei den Story Quest gemacht haben. An eure Stelle würde ich erstmal die ersten Quest wirklich durchlesen,
weil mann so einiges herrausfinden kann.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (20. Januar 2010)

Moin moin!

Die Sichtweise, wie man dieses Spiel betrachtet beeinflusst auch sicherlich den Spielspaß. Betreffend der Loottabellen sehe ich da aber keine Gefahr für den Spielspaß. Zumindest ist das meine persönliche Meinung. Wenn ich weiß, was dropt, weiß ich auch, worauf ich mich schon freuen kann :-) . Und obwohl ich 4/5 T9-Teile habe und gerade T10 farme, spiele ich am Tag auch regelmäßig mehrere Heroes. Da geht es mir nicht um den Loot, sondern um kurzweiligen Zeitvertreib und auch mal ein angenehmes Schwätzchen mit anderen zu halten.

Was ich aber eindeutig als Spaßtöter ansehe ist Recount. Dieses Addon führt desöfteren zu Streitereien innerhalb der Gruppen, was mich persönlich ankotzt. Ich kann es nämlich nicht leiden, wenn wegen Recount Leute persönlich beleidigt werden. Deshalb werde ich es von nun an in meinen Gruppen ankündigen, dass es untersagt ist Recount zu posten. Wer postet wird dann halt gekickt. Ein Großteil der WoW-Spieler hat Recount sowieso am laufen und sieht, was jeder für Schaden machen, da muss es dann nicht noch gepostet werden, um anzugeben. 

Das Problem an der Sache ist, dass WoW zum Großteil kein Miteinander mehr ist, sondern viel mehr ein Gegeneinander. Den Leuten wird kein Loot mehr gegönnt, man will alles selber kassieren. Und das alles wegen der Frage nach noch mehr Dmg. Und dabei ist das alles irgendwie doch sehr paradox. Da beschwert sich ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der Spieler, dass alles zu öde und zu einfach ist, aber die Spieler machen es sich selbst viel zu einfach.

Wie unser TE angemerkt hat, kann es manchmal auch wirklich angenehm sein auch mal mit Randoms zu gehen. Ok... es kann sowohl Fluch, als auch Segen sein, aber gerade letztens hatte ich eine wirklich Atemberaubende Randomgruppe mit der wir in ICC 10 waren. Ich selbst war auch erst das zweite Mal in der Ini und ein paar Leute stellenweise das erste Mal, so dass einige die Bosstaktiken noch nicht kannten. Und ich war wirklich überrascht, wie diszipliniert das alles ablief. Zeitlich haben wir leider nur den ersten Flügel geschafft, da einige aus Zeitmangel off mussten, aber der erste Flügel lief vollkommen ohne Wipes und es ist generell nicht 1 Spieler gestorben. Für eine sehr frische Raidinstanz die (bis auf 2 weitere Leute meiner Gilde) nur aus Randoms bestand, war ich über diese Gruppe wirklich sehr positiv überrascht. Und es hat auch niemand gestresst von wegen "gogogo!!!". Ich hoffe mit den Leuten geht öfters mal was bezüglich eines Raids :-) .


----------



## Fedaykin (20. Januar 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Das ist DIE Untertreibung des Jahres
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Zwingt dich doch niemand dieses Spiel zu spielen, und EUR 13,00 im Monat dafür auszugeben. 

back to topic:

Ich für meinen Teil habe einfach mal meine beiden Berufe verlernt (Schneider und Inschriftenkundler), habe auch meinem Menschen Hexenmeister einen Gnom gemacht, und skille gerade Bergbau und Ingi hoch. Und ich hab richtig Spass daran. Allein der Volkswechsel zu Gnom war jeden Cent wert. 

Und siehe da, ich habe noch mehr Lust auf WoW als ich eh schon hatte. Super Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Und ich hab wieder´mehr Ziele in dem Spiel. Berufe skillen, Flugmaschine basteln, für den Chopper sparen.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (20. Januar 2010)

Ich sehe Weh Oh Weh seid Anbeginn meiner "Ingamekarriere" genauso, wie der TE es beschreibt ...


----------



## Markw (20. Januar 2010)

Tazmal schrieb:


> du hast sicher wenig zutun in deinem alltag, das du dir sowas erlauben kannst, wow ist und bleibt ein spiel und wer bis 4 uhr spielt ist für mich einfach nur krank und sollte über sein lebensziel nachdenken.
> 
> Mfg
> 
> ...



Das ist reine Ansichtssache, wenn du am Wochenende bis 7 Uhr in der früh dich mit Alkohol voll schüttest, nach Zigarettenrauch stinkst und deine Hose voller Dreck ist und du total besoffen bist, empfindet das jeder als "normal"....
Bist du genau das Gegenteil hast du kein Leben und wirst abgestempelt als Versager....

Standardfloskeln in unserer heutigen Zeit, die nur dumme und naive Leute vertreten.


----------



## Agam66 (20. Januar 2010)

Hallo WoW-Gemeinde! Ein interessanter Beitrag, voll ins Schwarze! Ich kann das Gejammer auch nicht mehr hören, wie "wow ist viel zu einfach - macht doch kein Spass mehr" usw.. Genau die die da jammern, farmem sich in wenigen Wochen das beste Equip zusammen, wo andere ein Jahr dafür brauchen. Dann wird mit 20k gruppen-dps durch die Instanzen gerannt, logisch daß so was irgendwann kein mehr Spaß macht, ist ja auch nicht gerade der Sinn des Spiels. 
Niemand wird gezwungen T9 anzulegen, alles zu verzaubern oder zu sockeln. Wem wow zu langweilig geworden ist, sollte mal mit Minimal-Equip PDK gehn! Da kann sogar Naxx noch super Spaß machen, für mich immer noch eine super Raid instanz. Ich kenne auch keine Loottabellen, der Loot ist mir vollkommen egal, lass mich einfach überraschen. AtlasLoot oder ähnliche Addons hatte ich bisher nie. Equip farmen macht das Spiel langeweilg und frustrierend, zumal die Droppchance der besten Teile sehr niedrig sind. Hat man dann endlich die begehrten Teile, wird das Spiel noch langweiliger, weil es mit besserem Equip noch leichter sein wird. 

Das ständige DPS-geflehme finde ich auch besonders nervig. Dabei ist der Spaßfaktor bei niedriger Gruppen-dps meistens viel höher, weil die Kämpfe länger dauern und alle Klassen richtig gefordert werden. Darum kann ich mich der Empfehlung nur anschließen, nehmt öfter minimal equipte Spieler mit, dann wird der Raid wieder interessant. Sicher wird für höheren Content wie PDK oder ICC eine gewisse Gruppen-dps erforderlich, weil man sonst die Boose nicht down kriegt. Wer aber PDK und ICC raidet, der ist für den restlichen Content sowieso überequipt. 

Bei langer weile kann ich daher nur empfehlen, geht random, nehmt auch "schlecht" equipte Chars mit, und legt mal wieder euer altes T7 Set an! Dazu Recount löschen, und die meisten anderen Addons auch.. Vielleicht gibt es auch noch paar Erfolge zu holen.. Wenn das alles nicht hilft, dann entlastet die Server und kündigt euren Account!! 

kurze Ergänzung.. @Prototyp_Gottes --> kann dir nur zustimmen, wir sollten mehr miteinander spielen und auch anderen mal was gönnen. Die Community für mich das wichtigste an wow, ansonsten muss ich kein MMO spielen.


----------

